# أفيدوني فأنا محتارة



## جومانة1 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام
أنا اسمي جومانة 
و أنا عضوة جديدة بالمنتدى
أتمنى أن تقبلوني بينكم في أسرة المنتدى
صراحة أنا لا أنتمي الى دين معين
و أود أن تفيدوني و ترشدوني الى الطريق الصحيح من فضلكم.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 ديسمبر 2009)

نفس حالتي

ابحثي من قلبك بمنتهي الحياد

الاول قوليلي خلفيتك ايه اسلاميه او الاهل ملحدين

دا نداء القلب لما بيتعب

و الروح لما بتتحرق جوا البني ادم

اسئلي اسئله محدده و الاخوه المتبحرين يجاوبوكي انشاء الله و انا الي جايه من الخلفيه دي قادره افهم الي جاي منها

دمتي بالخير

و شكرا


----------



## جومانة1 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

أنا في الحقيقة ليس لدي خلفية دينية معينة
و بالتالي لا أملك أي معلومة
و لم أجد سؤالا محددا أطرحه
من هو الله؟
من هو يسوع؟
كيف أعرف أن هذا هو الدين الصحيح؟
لا أعلم فأنا مشتتة الذهن 
أصبحت أفكر و أفكر و لم أجد الحل
فمن يأخذ بيدي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*اهم حاجه في الانسان من الداخل الي اي شي يبحث

تبحثي عن اية من خلال عقلك وجدانك

تبحثي عن الهي ولا عن عقل ولا عن شبع للروح  ولا ........  الخ

ومدي تقبل فكرك الاحداث 

يعني في ناس رافضه انها تقبل الحوار عاوزة تناقش بس وناس عاوزة فعلا تستفيد وناس عاوزة تفهم وكتير 

ثانيا لو نبذه عنك علشان تفتحي مجال لمعرفه شخصيتك اكتر  زي ما قالت اختي في المشاركه السابقه

ربنا يعطيكي ويفتح قلبك وفكرك للحق 

امين*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 ديسمبر 2009)

> أصبحت أفكر و أفكر و لم أجد الحل
> فمن يأخذ بيدي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*قال المسيح

 لا تخف لاني فديتك دعوتك باسمك انت لي 
(اش  43 :  1)

لا تخف ايها القطيع الصغير لان اباكم قد سر ان يعطيكم الملكوت 
(لو  12 :  32)


لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية 
(يو  3 :  16)*

*
اسالوا تعطوا اطلبوا تجدوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم 
(مت  7 :  7)*

*
هنذا واقف على الباب و اقرع ان سمع احد صوتي و فتح الباب ادخل اليه و اتعشى معه و هو معي 
(رؤ  3 :  20)*


* محبة ابدية احببتك من اجل ذلك ادمت لك الرحمة 
(ار  31 :  3)*



​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*لاني انا الرب الهك الممسك بيمينك القائل لك لا تخف انا اعينك 
(اش  41 :  13)
*​


----------



## جومانة1 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ربما لم تصل رسالتي جيدا
سوف أعطيكم نبذة عن نفسي
أنا كنت مغتربة في احدى الدول ولدت و تربيت هناك
و سكان هاته الدولة هم من عبدة النار و البقر وووووووووووووو......
جدي كان منهم
استنكرت هذا الفعل و قلت في نفسي كيف لي أن أعبد النار أو أعبد حيوانا
أليس الحيوان مخلوق مثلي؟ فكيف أعبده؟
تعرفت على صديقة و كنت أسمعها تتحدث عن الله و أنه هو الخالق. حدثتني عن يسوع المسيح و الكتاب المقدس
كنت أود أن أسمع منها أكثر
لكن للأسف و لأسباب خاصة بها افترقنا و لم أعد أراها
بحثت في الانترنيت لكن ذلك لم يزدني الا تشتتا في الأفكار
أردت أن أجد انسانا يجيبني اجابات مباشرة
و لكي تفهموني أكثر فـأنا لا أعلم شيئا 
لا أعلم من هو الله؟ 
أين هو؟
ما هي المسيحية؟
و كما قرأت في توقيعك : لا ايمان بغير معرفة و لا معرفة بغير ايمان. كيف اومن و انا لا أعرف شيئا.
صراحة أنا ضائعة و تائهة


----------



## جومانة1 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

للعلم عمري 25 سنة


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*بصى اختى العزيزة انتى لابد ان تعرفى جيدا من هو الله اصلا كطبيعته ومن ثم نعرفك من هو الله المتجسد (يسوع المسيح)

الله هو الكائن واجب الوجود وهو الخالق لكل شئ وهو غير محدود وهو قدوس طاهر وهو يحنا وهو خلقنا وخلق فى البداية شخص اسماه آدم وخلق منه امرأه اسمها حواء وقال لهم كلو من كل شجر الجنة ولكن لا تأكلوا من شجرة واحدة وبالفعل قد أخطأ ابوينا ادم وحواء واكلوا من الشجرة وكسروا الوصية وبالتالى تم الحكم عليهم بالذى قرره الله عندما اوصاهم ان لا يأكلوا وهو السقوط وبلكن الله


تلخيصا إقرأى اول ثلاث اسفار من الكتاب المقدس هنا
**
الأصحاح الاول*​* قصة الخلق (1: 1 - 2 : 3 )
بدء الخليقة
 1- في البدء خلق الله السماوات و الارض.
 2- و كانت الارض خربة و خالية و على وجه الغمر ظلمة و روح الله يرف على وجه المياه.
 اليوم الأول : النور
 3- و قال الله ليكن نور فكان نور.
 4- و راى الله النور انه حسن و فصل الله بين النور و الظلمة.
 5- و دعا الله النور نهارا و الظلمة دعاها ليلا و كان مساء و كان صباح يوما واحدا.
 اليوم الثاني : الجلد
 6- و قال الله ليكن جلد في وسط المياه و ليكن فاصلا بين مياه و مياه.
 7- فعمل الله الجلد و فصل بين المياه التي تحت الجلد و المياه التي فوق الجلد و كان كذلك.
 8- و دعا الله الجلد سماء و كان مساء و كان صباح يوما ثانيا.
 اليوم الثالث : " الأرض الجافة والخضروات "
 9- و قال الله لتجتمع المياه تحت السماء الى مكان واحد و لتظهر اليابسة و كان كذلك.
 10- و دعا الله اليابسة ارضا و مجتمع المياه دعاه بحارا و راى الله ذلك انه حسن.
 11- و قال الله لتنبت الارض عشبا و بقلا يبزر بزرا و شجرا ذا ثمر يعمل ثمرا كجنسه بزره فيه على الارض و كان كذلك.
 12- فاخرجت الارض عشبا و بقلا يبزر بزرا كجنسه و شجرا يعمل ثمرا بزره فيه كجنسه و راى الله ذلك انه حسن.
 13- و كان مساء و كان صباح يوما ثالثا.
 اليوم الرابع : " القمر والنجوم "
 14- و قال الله لتكن انوار في جلد السماء لتفصل بين النهار و الليل و تكون لايات و اوقات و ايام و سنين.
 15- و تكون انوارا في جلد السماء لتنير على الارض و كان كذلك.
 16- فعمل الله النورين العظيمين النور الاكبر لحكم النهار و النور الاصغر لحكم الليل و النجوم.
 17- و جعلها الله في جلد السماء لتنير على الارض.
 18- و لتحكم على النهار و الليل و لتفصل بين النور و الظلمة و راى الله ذلك انه حسن.
 19- و كان مساء و كان صباح يوما رابعا.
 اليوم الخامس : " الطيور والأسماك "
 20- و قال الله لتفض المياه زحافات ذات نفس حية و ليطر طير فوق الارض على وجه جلد السماء.
 21- فخلق الله التنانين العظام و كل ذوات الانفس الحية الدبابة التي فاضت بها المياه كاجناسها و كل طائر ذي جناح كجنسه و راى الله ذلك انه حسن.
 22- و باركها الله قائلا اثمري و اكثري و املاي المياه في البحار و ليكثر الطير على الارض.
 23- و كان مساء و كان صباح يوما خامسا.
 اليوم السادس : " الحيوانات والإنسان "
 24- و قال الله لتخرج الارض ذوات انفس حية كجنسها بهائم و دبابات و وحوش ارض كاجناسها و كان كذلك.
 25- فعمل الله وحوش الارض كاجناسها و البهائم كاجناسها و جميع دبابات الارض كاجناسها و راى الله ذلك انه حسن.
 26- و قال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا فيتسلطون على سمك البحر و على طير السماء و على البهائم و على كل الارض و على جميع الدبابات التي تدب على الارض.
 27- فخلق الله الانسان على صورته على صورة الله خلقه ذكرا و انثى خلقهم.
 28- و باركهم الله و قال لهم اثمروا و اكثروا و املاوا الارض و اخضعوها و تسلطوا على سمك البحر و على طير السماء و على كل حيوان يدب على الارض.
 29- و قال الله اني قد اعطيتكم كل بقل يبزر بزرا على وجه كل الارض و كل شجر فيه ثمر شجر يبزر بزرا لكم يكون طعاما.
 30- و لكل حيوان الارض و كل طير السماء و كل دبابة على الارض فيها نفس حية اعطيت كل عشب اخضر طعاما و كان كذلك.

**الأصحاح الثانى
*​*اليوم السابع : " يوم الراحة "
 1- فاكملت السماوات و الارض و كل جندها.
 2- و فرغ الله في اليوم السابع من عمله الذي عمل فاستراح في اليوم السابع من جميع عمله الذي عمل.
 3- و بارك الله اليوم السابع و قدسه لانه فيه استراح من جميع عمله الذي عمل الله خالقا.
 قصة آدم (2 : 4 - 5 : 32)
آدم وحواء
 4- هذه مبادئ السماوات و الارض حين خلقت يوم عمل الرب الاله الارض و السماوات.
 5- كل شجر البرية لم يكن بعد في الارض و كل عشب البرية لم ينبت بعد لان الرب الاله لم يكن قد امطر على الارض و لا كان انسان ليعمل الارض.
 6- ثم كان ضباب يطلع من الارض و يسقي كل وجه الارض.
 7- و جبل الرب الاله ادم ترابا من الارض و نفخ في انفه نسمة حياة فصار ادم نفسا حية.
 8- و غرس الرب الاله جنة في عدن شرقا و وضع هناك ادم الذي جبله.
 9- و انبت الرب الاله من الارض كل شجرة شهية للنظر و جيدة للاكل و شجرة الحياة في وسط الجنة و شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر.
 10- و كان نهر يخرج من عدن ليسقي الجنة و من هناك ينقسم فيصير اربعة رؤوس.
 11- اسم الواحد فيشون و هو المحيط بجميع ارض الحويلة حيث الذهب.
 12- و ذهب تلك الارض جيد هناك المقل و حجر الجزع.
 13- و اسم النهر الثاني جيحون و هو المحيط بجميع ارض كوش.
 14- و اسم النهر الثالث حداقل و هو الجاري شرقي اشور و النهر الرابع الفرات.
 الشجرة المحرمة
 15- و اخذ الرب الاله ادم و وضعه في جنة عدن ليعملها و يحفظها.
 16- و اوصى الرب الاله ادم قائلا من جميع شجر الجنة تاكل اكلا.
 17- و اما شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر فلا تاكل منها لانك يوم تاكل منها موتا تموت.
 خلق المرأة
 18- و قال الرب الاله ليس جيدا ان يكون ادم وحده فاصنع له معينا نظيره.
 19- و جبل الرب الاله من الارض كل حيوانات البرية و كل طيور السماء فاحضرها الى ادم ليرى ماذا يدعوها و كل ما دعا به ادم ذات نفس حية فهو اسمها.
 20- فدعا ادم باسماء جميع البهائم و طيور السماء و جميع حيوانات البرية و اما لنفسه فلم يجد معينا نظيره.
 21- فاوقع الرب الاله سباتا على ادم فنام فاخذ واحدة من اضلاعه و ملا مكانها لحما.
 22- و بنى الرب الاله الضلع التي اخذها من ادم امراة و احضرها الى ادم.
 23- فقال ادم هذه الان عظم من عظامي و لحم من لحمي هذه تدعى امراة لانها من امرء اخذت.
 24- لذلك يترك الرجل اباه و امه و يلتصق بامراته و يكونان جسدا واحدا.
**الأصحاح الثالث
 سقوط الإنسان
** 1- و كانت الحية احيل جميع حيوانات البرية التي عملها الرب الاله فقالت للمراة احقا قال الله لا تاكلا من كل شجر الجنة.*
* 2- فقالت المراة للحية من ثمر شجر الجنة ناكل.*
* 3- و اما ثمر الشجرة التي في وسط الجنة فقال الله لا تاكلا منه و لا تمساه لئلا تموتا.*
* 4- فقالت الحية للمراة لن تموتا.*
* 5- بل الله عالم انه يوم تاكلان منه تنفتح اعينكما و تكونان كالله عارفين الخير و الشر.*
* 6- فرات المراة ان الشجرة جيدة للاكل و انها بهجة للعيون و ان الشجرة شهية للنظر فاخذت من ثمرها و اكلت و اعطت رجلها ايضا معها فاكل.*
* 7- فانفتحت اعينهما و علما انهما عريانان فخاطا اوراق تين و صنعا لانفسهما مازر.*
* 8- و سمعا صوت الرب الاله ماشيا في الجنة عند هبوب ريح النهار فاختبا ادم و امراته من وجه الرب الاله في وسط شجر الجنة.*
* 9- فنادى الرب الاله ادم و قال له اين انت.*
* 10- فقال سمعت صوتك في الجنة فخشيت لاني عريان فاختبات.*
* 11- فقال من اعلمك انك عريان هل اكلت من الشجرة التي اوصيتك ان لا تاكل منها.*
* 12- فقال ادم المراة التي جعلتها معي هي اعطتني من الشجرة فاكلت.*
* 13- فقال الرب الاله للمراة ما هذا الذي فعلت فقالت المراة الحية غرتني فاكلت.*
* 14- فقال الرب الاله للحية لانك فعلت هذا ملعونة انت من جميع البهائم و من جميع وحوش البرية على بطنك تسعين و ترابا تاكلين كل ايام حياتك.*
* 15- و اضع عداوة بينك و بين المراة و بين نسلك و نسلها هو يسحق راسك و انت تسحقين عقبه.*
* عقاب الإنسان*
* 16- و قال للمراة تكثيرا اكثر اتعاب حبلك بالوجع تلدين اولادا و الى رجلك يكون اشتياقك و هو يسود عليك.*
* 17- و قال لادم لانك سمعت لقول امراتك و اكلت من الشجرة التي اوصيتك قائلا لا تاكل منها ملعونة الارض بسببك بالتعب تاكل منها كل ايام حياتك.*
* 18- و شوكا و حسكا تنبت لك و تاكل عشب الحقل.*
* 19- بعرق وجهك تاكل خبزا حتى تعود الى الارض التي اخذت منها لانك تراب و الى تراب تعود.*
* طرد الإنسان من الجنة*
* 20- و دعا ادم اسم امراته حواء لانها ام كل حي.*
* 21- و صنع الرب الاله لادم و امراته اقمصة من جلد و البسهما.*
* 22- و قال الرب الاله هوذا الانسان قد صار كواحد منا عارفا الخير و الشر و الان لعله يمد يده و ياخذ من شجرة الحياة ايضا و ياكل و يحيا الى الابد.*
* 23- فاخرجه الرب الاله من جنة عدن ليعمل الارض التي اخذ منها.*​*
*​


----------



## alkaldane (29 ديسمبر 2009)

أنا أيضا عضو جديد ارحب بيج اختي  اولا 
اقرين الكتاب المقدس ستجدين الاجابة


----------



## aymonded (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*سلام بمحبة لشخصك الحلو يا محبوبة الله*
*حينما نحيا في غربة عن أنفسنا ونجد أننا في حالة من التيه ، لا يشبعنا أحد أو يروي ظمأ قلوبنا كلاماً ، نشعر أننا تائهين لا نجد من يفهمنا داخلياً ، فأحساسك أشعره لأني كنت سابقاً تائه في غربة عن نفسي وعن كل ما حولي ولا يسعدني شيء أو يشبعني شيء ، واشعر أن كل شيء بلا قيمة ، وفي الحقيقة تهات مني نفسي وتاه معاها مشكلتي ولم أكن قادر أن ألتمس نور أو يكون لي رؤية صحيحة لطريق أسير فيه ...*

*لذلك بكل أنين قلبي هذا لم أجد إنسان يدفعني للأمام أو ينير لي طريق ، ولكن حينما طلبت بصراخ قلبي الصامت بكل ثقل احتياجي وقلت ، أيها الرب الإله الواحد الحقيقي الذي لا أعرفه أظهر لي ذاتك وأكشف عن شخصك ، فكشف واعلن بوضوح ، لأن الله حي يشهد لذاته ، وليس هو إله صامت ولا يتكلم ، بل أنه حي مُحيي ، يُحيي النفس ويرفعها بقوة إليه ويعطيها قوة الشركة معه بوضح ويقين تام ، وباستنارة ينير الذهن بقوة ويغير القلب ويشفي النفس ويُنير العقل ويفتح الذهن ليبصره ويراه بوضوح تام لا يعوزه إثبات...*

*جميل أن تبحثي وتفتشي بكل إخلاص وبلا توقف ، ولازمي بحثك الدائم بطلب الله الحي ، وفتشي الكتب واطلبي الله يا أجمل أخت حلوة محبوبة الله بالفعل والحق ...*

*أقبلي مني كل تقدير لشخصك الحلو *
*وقادر الله أن يعطيكِ سؤل قلبك ويلتقيكِ في سر حبه العظيم
لكِ مني أرق تحية وأجمل سلام من ملك السلام
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 ديسمبر 2009)

الاهم من كل دا صدق الكتاب المقدس فيما اخبر عنه من احداث حصلت حقيقي فعلا مش كلام في الهوا

كل الي ود في العهد القديم و الجديد قد تحقق فعلا بدون كذب

و علماء كتير عكفوا علي اثبات صحه هذا الكتاب 

و علماء كتير شتموا هذا الكتاب و اتحدوا ان يكون صحيح و مش محرف او منحول او مليان احداث ملفقه

و صمد هذا الكتاب و 2 مليار شخص بيؤمنوا بصحته و بصدق اخباره

و متداول بقاله اقل من 2000 سنه اهو 

و الابحاث المتعلقه بالكتاب دا محطوطه معظمها هنا  في المنتدي

و هذا الكتاب اكتر كتاب تم نقده بمنتهي الحريه دون تكميم افواه

و تم التحقق من اي خطأ قد يكون فيه

جربي و اقريه

بس هوا صعب اوي اوي في الفهم لو هتقريه بترجمه سميث فاندايك

الترجمه اليسوعيه او الاخبار الساره اسهل فهما

و اول ما تبتدي اقري

اقري المزامير لانها احلي مناجاه لله

ثم سفر التكوين

ابدئي بدول

ثم لو هتبدئي بالعهد الجديد

اسهل انجيل في الكل انجيل مرقص ثم انجيل لوقا

لانهم الاسهل فهما

و هم فعلا ذلك لانهم موجهين للاممين

و انا احسب نفسي كذلك

اتمني اكون ساعدتك

صدقيني انا قريت في البوذيه و الهندوسيه و السيخيه كمان

اديان فارغه اوي

و شكرا


----------



## طحبوش (29 ديسمبر 2009)

جومانة و ترووث انتو قريبين من بعض اهلا بك يا جومانة في بيتك 
انشاء الله الشباب هنا هيساعدوكي و تروث انسانة جميلة جدا و تقدري تستفيدي منها 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 ديسمبر 2009)

و يباركك طحبوش

و شكرا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 ديسمبر 2009)

molka molkan قال:


> ​
> ​*22- و قال الرب الاله هوذا الانسان قد صار كواحد منا عارفا الخير و الشر و الان لعله يمد يده و ياخذ من شجرة الحياة ايضا و ياكل و يحيا الى الابد.*​
> 
> ​


 

اسفه عالمداخله هنا 

بس فعلا اكتر ايه ملفته فيهم

عشان و قال الرب الاله قال هنا كينونه واحده او شئ مفرد هوا الي بيتكلم

و في نفس الوقت قال الرب الاله هوذا الانسان قد صار كواحد منا

واحد مننا يعني

دي المفروض بتتقال عل المجموع يعني مثلا لما نقول فلان دا بقي مننا او واحد مننا دا خطاب للجماعه

مش تفخيم ابدا دا لان لو تفخيم كان قال قد صار مثلنا

مش واحد مننا

و مين الي بيتكلم

الرب الاله

واخدين بالكم

و شكرا


----------



## جومانة1 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامكم و ردودكم
هذا ما كنت أبحث عنه 
الاجابة بالتفصيل و ارشادي الى قراءة كتب تفيدني
أنتم قلتم أن الخالق اسمه الله. أجل سمعت هذا من قبل لهذا بحثت عن من هو الله. ولكم جزيل الشكر على ردودكم. 
 فمن هو يسوع؟ و ما علاقته بالله؟
أرجو أن لا أكون قد ضايقتكم بأسئلتي فأنا أريد فقط الوصول الى الحقيقة.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 ديسمبر 2009)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75163


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 ديسمبر 2009)

الرابط دا موضوع شامل و ميسر


----------



## !ابن الملك! (29 ديسمبر 2009)

اهلا بحضرتك يا استاذة جومانة 
اولا اقرأى الموضوع اللى حطته الاستاذة تروث .. من هو المسيح
اقرأى فى الكتاب المقدس .. لانه المفتاح الذى منه ستعرفين عن الله وعن تفاعله مع البشر ..

نحن هنا لخدمتك .. لا تخجلى من ان تسألى اى سؤال .. 
ربنا معاكى


----------



## أَمَة (29 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> مش تفخيم ابدا دا لان لو تفخيم كان قال قد صار مثلنا
> 
> مش واحد مننا
> 
> و مين الي بيتكلم


 
برافو عليك تروث

دا هو الإثبات من الكتاب المقدس نفسه على أن الله واحد في ثلاثة اقانيم

اقرائي هذا الدفاع عن الثالوث لليهود المسيحيين الموجه الى اخوانهم الذين لم يؤمنوا بعد، وسوف يعجبك كثيرا.

http://www.jewsforjesus.org/publicat...ues/1_8/jewish


----------



## حمورابي (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*عزيزتي جومانة 
بدل السؤال والحيرة وأنتظار ألأجابات .  . . 
لماذا هكذا . 

الرب قريب . من الكل . العلاج موجود 
ان كان لديك كتاب مقدس طالعي على رسالة ان كان ألأنجيل وحسب بشارة أحد التلاميذ طويلة لحضرتك طالعي على رسالة فهي قصيرة وسوف تعرفين أكثر عن المسيحية . طالعي على رسالة يوحنا ألأولى أو رسالة أفسس او رسالة كولسي . . سوف تعرفين شخصية المسيح ألأزلية . وبعد المطالعة سوف يكون لديك معلومات عن المخلص . . وبمشيئة الرب تقبلين يسوع مخلصاً وفادياً ومجدداً لحياتك الشخصية *


----------



## My Rock (29 ديسمبر 2009)

جومانة1 قال:


> أنا في الحقيقة ليس لدي خلفية دينية معينة
> و بالتالي لا أملك أي معلومة
> و لم أجد سؤالا محددا أطرحه
> من هو الله؟
> ...



الأخت العزيزة
لكي تصلي لاجابة يجب ان تقرأي و ان تبحثي عن الجواب.
اقرأي الكتاب المقدس (إبدأي في العهد الجديد) و إقراي عن العقيدة المسيحية و بماذا نؤمن. بعدها قرري إن كنُتِ تُريدين الإيمان أم لا.
قواعد الإيمان بالمسيح لخصتها في موضوع 			 			 			كيف أؤمن بالمسيح؟ تستطيعين قرائته و مراجعته.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## أَمَة (29 ديسمبر 2009)

أهلا وسهلا بكِ اختنا جومانا

دخولك الى هذا المنتدى ليس صدفة بل تدبير من الرب الإله الذي يعرفك ويحبك ويريدك أن تعرفيه وتحبيه أيضا لأنه لهذا السبب خلقنا.

أعجبتني ردود الإخوة المختلفة لكل رد كان لون ونكهة. أعجتني البداية التي اقترحها عليك الأخ* Molka Molka*n لأنها تتكلم عن بدء الخليقة. ولو قرأتيها بتمعن وبعدها تحولتي الى إنجيل يوحنا ستجدين أن هذا الإله الذي خلقنا هو نفسه الذي ظهر لنا بالجسد في سخص الرب يسوع المسيح وهذا هو الرابط بين خلق الإنسان وسقوطه وتجسد الله. 

كذلك أعجبني ما جاء في الفقرة الثانية من رد الأخ *aymonded *وشهادته الشخصية *أن الله حي يشهد لذاته *التي حصل عليها بعد أن "*طلب بصراخ قلبه الصامت بكل ثقل احتياجه وقال ، أيها الرب الإله الواحد الحقيقي الذي لا أعرفه أظهر لي ذاتك وأكشف عن شخصك*" لأن "*نفسه* *تهات منه وتاهت **معاها مشكلته ولم يكن قادرا أن يلتمس نورا أو يكون لي رؤية صحيحة لطريق يسير فيه ... " *_*(*استعملت كلامه بتصرف*)*_*فكشف (*له الله)* واعلن بوضوح* .

ما حصل مع أخينا aymonded حصل مع كثيرين كثيرين غيره من يهود ملحدين ومسلمين غير متأكدين كلهم لجأوا الى الله في لحظة ضعف صارخين بكل عفوية أن يظهر لهم ذاته وفعل. 

وبما أنك صفحة لا زالت تقريبا بيضاء لم تملأها أقلام التضليل، بل انت مستنيرة من حيث لا تدرين لأن رفضت عبادة المخلوقات (البقر والنار)أعجبني أن أقتبس لك جزأ من سفر أعمال الرسل الأصحاح 17، ركزي على الكلام وخصوصا اعتبارا من الآية 23، لعلك تجدين فيه ما يخاطب روحك، ولا تنسي أن تأخذي بنيصحة *My Rock *

[Q-BIBLE]

16 وَبَيْنَمَا بُولُسُ يَنْتَظِرُهُمَا فِي أَثِينَا احْتَدَّتْ رُوحُهُ فِيهِ إِذْ رَأَى الْمَدِينَةَ مَمْلُوءَةً أَصْنَاماً. 
17 فَكَانَ يُكَلِّمُ فِي الْمَجْمَعِ الْيَهُودَ الْمُتَعَبِّدِينَ وَالَّذِينَ يُصَادِفُونَهُ فِي السُّوقِ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ. 
18 فَقَابَلَهُ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْفَلاَسِفَةِ الأَبِيكُورِيِّينَ وَالرِّوَاقِيِّينَ وَقَالَ بَعْضٌ: «تُرَى مَاذَا يُرِيدُ هَذَا الْمِهْذَارُ أَنْ يَقُولَ؟» وَبَعْضٌ: «إِنَّهُ يَظْهَرُ مُنَادِياً بِآلِهَةٍ غَرِيبَةٍ» - لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُبَشِّرُهُمْ بِيَسُوعَ وَالْقِيَامَةِ. 
19 فَأَخَذُوهُ وَذَهَبُوا بِهِ إِلَى أَرِيُوسَ بَاغُوسَ قَائِلِينَ: «هَلْ يُمْكِنُنَا أَنْ نَعْرِفَ مَا هُوَ هَذَا التَّعْلِيمُ الْجَدِيدُ الَّذِي تَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ. 
20 لأَنَّكَ تَأْتِي إِلَى مَسَامِعِنَا بِأُمُورٍ غَرِيبَةٍ فَنُرِيدُ أَنْ نَعْلَمَ مَا عَسَى أَنْ تَكُونَ هَذِهِ». 
21 أَمَّا الأَثِينِيُّونَ أَجْمَعُونَ وَالْغُرَبَاءُ الْمُسْتَوْطِنُونَ فَلاَ يَتَفَرَّغُونَ لِشَيْءٍ آخَرَ إِلاَّ لأَنْ يَتَكَلَّمُوا أَوْ يَسْمَعُوا شَيْئاً حَديثاً. 
22 فَوَقَفَ بُولُسُ فِي وَسَطِ أَرِيُوسَ بَاغُوسَ وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الأَثِينِيُّونَ أَرَاكُمْ مِنْ كُلِّ وَجْهٍ كَأَنَّكُمْ مُتَدَيِّنُونَ كَثِيراً 
*23 لأَنَّنِي بَيْنَمَا كُنْتُ أَجْتَازُ وَأَنْظُرُ إِلَى مَعْبُودَاتِكُمْ وَجَدْتُ أَيْضاً مَذْبَحاً مَكْتُوباً عَلَيْهِ: «لِإِلَهٍ مَجْهُولٍ». فَالَّذِي تَتَّقُونَهُ وَأَنْتُمْ تَجْهَلُونَهُ هَذَا أَنَا أُنَادِي لَكُمْ بِهِ. *
*24 الإِلَهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْعَالَمَ وَكُلَّ مَا فِيهِ هَذَا إِذْ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ لاَ يَسْكُنُ فِي هَيَاكِلَ مَصْنُوعَةٍ بِالأَيَادِي *
*25 وَلاَ يُخْدَمُ بِأَيَادِي النَّاسِ كَأَنَّهُ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَى شَيْءٍ إِذْ هُوَ يُعْطِي الْجَمِيعَ حَيَاةً وَنَفْساً وَكُلَّ شَيْءٍ. *
*26 وَصَنَعَ مِنْ دَمٍ وَاحِدٍ كُلَّ أُمَّةٍ مِنَ النَّاسِ يَسْكُنُونَ عَلَى كُلِّ وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ وَحَتَمَ بِالأَوْقَاتِ الْمُعَيَّنَةِ وَبِحُدُودِ مَسْكَنِهِمْ *
*27 لِكَيْ يَطْلُبُوا اللهَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَلَمَّسُونَهُ فَيَجِدُوهُ مَعَ أَنَّهُ عَنْ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَّا لَيْسَ بَعِيداً. *
*28 لأَنَّنَا بِهِ نَحْيَا وَنَتَحَرَّكُ وَنُوجَدُ. كَمَا قَالَ بَعْضُ شُعَرَائِكُمْ أَيْضاً: لأَنَّنَا أَيْضاً ذُرِّيَّتُهُ. *
*29 فَإِذْ نَحْنُ ذُرِّيَّةُ اللهِ لاَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ نَظُنَّ أَنَّ اللاَّهُوتَ شَبِيهٌ بِذَهَبٍ أَوْ فِضَّةٍ أَوْ حَجَرٍ نَقْشِ صِنَاعَةِ وَاخْتِرَاعِ إِنْسَانٍ. *
*30 فَاللَّهُ الآنَ يَأْمُرُ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ أَنْ يَتُوبُوا مُتَغَاضِياً عَنْ أَزْمِنَةِ الْجَهْلِ. *
*31 لأَنَّهُ أَقَامَ يَوْماً هُوَ فِيهِ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَدِينَ الْمَسْكُونَةَ بِالْعَدْلِ بِرَجُلٍ قَدْ عَيَّنَهُ مُقَدِّماً لِلْجَمِيعِ إِيمَاناً إِذْ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ». *
*32 وَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا بِالْقِيَامَةِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ كَانَ الْبَعْضُ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ وَالْبَعْضُ يَقُولُونَ: «سَنَسْمَعُ مِنْكَ عَنْ هَذَا أَيْضاً!». *
*33 وَهَكَذَا خَرَجَ بُولُسُ مِنْ وَسَطِهِمْ. *
*34 وَلَكِنَّ أُنَاساً الْتَصَقُوا بِهِ وَآمَنُوا مِنْهُمْ دِيُونِيسِيُوسُ الأَرِيُوبَاغِيُّ وَامْرَأَةٌ اسْمُهَا دَامَرِسُ وَآخَرُونَ مَعَهُمَا. *
[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## fredyyy (29 ديسمبر 2009)

جومانة1 قال:


> أنا في الحقيقة ليس لدي خلفية دينية معينة
> و بالتالي لا أملك أي معلومة
> لا أعلم فأنا مشتتة الذهن
> أصبحت أفكر و أفكر و لم أجد الحل
> *فمن يأخذ بيدي* ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

*أحب أن أرد على هذه الكلمات التي أشعر فيها بإخلاصك *

*فلقد ذكرتي أنك بدون خلفية دينية ... أذكر هنا قول المسيح *

رؤيا يوحنا 21 : 6 
ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي قَدْ تَمَّ أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. *أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّاناً*. 
​ 
*والذي لا يملك أي معلومة أو أي شئ المسيح له كل شئ*

كورنثوس الثانية 9 : 8 
وَاللَّهُ قَادِرٌ أَنْ *يَزِيدَكُمْ كُلَّ نِعْمَةٍ،* لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا وَلَكُمْ *كُلُّ اكْتِفَاءٍ كُلَّ حِينٍ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ،* تَزْدَادُونَ فِي كُلِّ عَمَلٍ صَالِحٍ. 

بطرس الأولى 5 : 10 
وَإِلَهُ *كُلِّ نِعْمَةٍ* الَّذِي دَعَانَا إِلَى مَجْدِهِ الأَبَدِيِّ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ، بَعْدَمَا تَأَلَّمْتُمْ يَسِيراً، هُوَ *يُكَمِّلُكُمْ، وَيُثَبِّتُكُمْ، وَيُقَوِّيكُمْ، وَيُمَكِّنُكُمْ*. ​ 
*وإن كنتِ مشتتة الذهن ... فالمسيح يأتي إليكِ مُتحننًا *

متى 9 : 36 
وَلَمَّا رَأَى الْجُمُوعَ *تَحَنَّنَ* عَلَيْهِمْ إِذْ كَانُوا* مُنْزَعِجِينَ وَمُنْطَرِحِينَ كَغَنَمٍ لاَ رَاعِيَ لَهَا*
​*وإن كنتِ تفكري ولم تجدي الحل ... قال المسيح *

يوحنا 14 : 6 
قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ *أَنَا هُوَ* *الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ*. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي. ​*والذي يأخذ بيدك هو المسيح إذ قال *

متى 11 : 28 
تَعَالَوْا *إِلَيَّ* يَا جَمِيعَ *الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي* الأَحْمَالِ وَأَنَا *أُرِيحُكُمْ*. 
​*فأنتِ مدعوة الى الجلوس مع المسيح للراحة (*وليس المسيحية كمعتقدات*)*

*فنحن نعيش المسيح فتظهر المسيحية فينا *

*وإن كان لديك ثقل أو حِمل فهو كفيل بأن يريحك ( لقد إختبرناه عملياً فوجِدَ شديدًا )*

بطرس الأولى 2 : 24 
الَّذِي *حَمَلَ هُوَ نَفْسُهُ* *خَطَايَانَا* فِي جَسَدِهِ عَلَى الْخَشَبَةِ، لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا فَنَحْيَا لِلْبِرِّ. الَّذِي بِجَلْدَتِهِ شُفِيتُمْ. ​يوحنا 6 : 68 
فَأَجَابَهُ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ *يَا رَبُّ إِلَى مَنْ نَذهَبُ* *كلاَمُ الْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ عِنْدَكَ 
*


​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 ديسمبر 2009)

انا مثلك

ربنا يقويني بقي و يسمعني

و شكرا


----------



## alaakamel30 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخوات جومانة وtruthseeker
سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح
الحق ان حالتى كانت كثيرة الشبه إلى حالتكم وإن شابها بعض الاختلاف حيثث اننى من خلفية مسيحية وقد كنت شديد الايمان بمعتقدى الدينى ولكن تحت نزعات الآنا الشخصية وغرورى المطلق وتحت مسميات البحث عن الحقيقة أمسيت أجول بين الكتب والمواقع وأغوص فى بحار التأمل المظلمة حتى لبست ثوب اللادينية،نعم أخوتى كانت سقطتى المميتة فى براثن ما يسمى مجازا التحرر العقلى مما أوقعنى فى صراعات نفسية مريرة لا أود ان اتذكرها مجددا.
ولكى لا أطيل عليكم دعونى أوجز لكم أن يسوع المسيح لم يكذب البتة حينما قال انا هو الحياة،نعم هو الحياة التى لم أختبرها إلا عندما سقطت جاثيا تحت قدميه طالبا منه إنتشالى من أوحالى.
اخوتى المباركين لى اختبارات عديدة وعظيمة مع ربى وإلهى يسوع المسيح لا مجال لذكرها الان ولكننى أدرك ما تمرون به الأن من صراعات وكل ما أرجوه ان تناجوا فى صمت هذا الإله أو القوة المحركة للكون كيفما شئتم أن تلقبوه،فقط أبدأوا بمناجاته وأنا كلى ثقة أنه لن يخزيكم.
أصلى من أجلكم كى ينير إلهى قلوبكم قبل أعينكم ويجمعكم فى شركة جسد ابنه يسوع المسيح
وأطلب معونة من الروح القدس كى استطيع إجابة أى سؤال أو استفهام يطرح نفسه عليكم، وعلى استعداد لمناقشة ايا من الاخوة والاخوات حول ايماننا المستقيم.
سلام يسوع اترك لكم!


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 ديسمبر 2009)

سلامه لك

يمكن اختباراتك هيا الاختبارات الي في بالي

شكرا لك


----------



## alaakamel30 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

الاختtruthseeker
سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح
لم اقصد بكلمة (اختبارات) مراحل الشك.... بل قصدت اشياء اعجازية أو كما ندعوها نحن كمسيحين بالإعلانات او المعجزات
يسوع يحررك أمين


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 ديسمبر 2009)

يا عم فاهمه دي تماما اوي

بقري الافكار انا هههههههه

سلام ليك

دمت بخير

و شكرا


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (30 ديسمبر 2009)

اختي جومانة اهلا وسهلا بك وسط اخوتك وابناء الله ...
انا ايضا مررت في مرحلة متعبة جدا بين الشك واليقين ولكن المسيح حي لا تطلبي غيره اطلبيه هو فقط وهو فقط الذي سوف يريحك ...
الرب معاكي ...


----------



## kemonet91 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

أما أنا فرأيي استنفزى كل محاولاتك فى الحياة بشتى الطرق من أجل العيش فى سعادة وسلام وعندما تتعبين ولا تجدى السبيل إلى ذلك وتريدين الحياة الافضل...إقرأى كتاب يدعى الكتاب المقدس هو يتحدث عن شخص اسمه (*يسوع*)​
حاولى أن تتلامسى مهه يحس بكى وتحسى به فهو حى.....وبعدها تعالى هنا واحكى لنا مالذى وجدتيه فى هذا الشخص​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*الاخت فتاة الغموض دعوتك للاسلام هنا امر مرفوض 
واذا تكررت سيتم فصلك نهائيا من المنتدى​*


----------



## جومانة1 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

أعذروني ان كنت قد أثقلت عليكم بأسالتي
أشكركم جميعا على اهتمامكم و نصائحكم التي سوف أبدأ العمل بها
لكني أريد أن أطلب منكم شيئا
عندما يستشكل لدي أمر سوف ألجأ اليكم
موافقون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 ديسمبر 2009)

اوكي موافقون هههههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جومانة1 قال:


> أعذروني ان كنت قد أثقلت عليكم بأسالتي


*
تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ (مت  11 :  28)​
هذه الدعوة موجهة لك بصفة شخصية*


----------



## جومانة1 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

بالفعل أنا بحاجة لمن يريحني


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*نحن مستعدون لأى سؤال فالله لذى يجيبك وليس نحن !*


----------



## جومانة1 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم
أو أقول شكرا لله
صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*صح جدا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جومانة1 قال:


> بالفعل أنا بحاجة لمن يريحني



*وها هو يدعوك, فهلا اذهبي إليه بصلاة من قلبك قائلة:

أيا مريح التعابى, أنى بحاجة إليك​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*أيا مريح التعابى, أنى بحاجة إليك*​


----------



## fredyyy (30 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> *أيا مريح التعابى, أنى بحاجة إليك*​


 


*صلاة من أجل / *truthseeker5






*يارب المجد*
*أيها الراعي الأعظم*
*يا من تبحث عن الضال *
*ها هي نفس تطلبك وتترجاك *
*إهدي خطواتهـا أنِر طريقهـا لتـراك*
*إملأ قلبها بالسلام عمِق حبـك بقـوة لهـا *
*يا من أنت مصدر الراحة أرح قلبها *
*إفتح ذهنها لتفهم المكتوب *
*حاوطها برحمتك *
*هي لك وحدك *
*آآآآآمين *​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 ديسمبر 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *صلاة من أجل / *truthseeker5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


:story::ray:::ray:::ray:::ray::


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (30 ديسمبر 2009)

إبعِد عن اختنا الحببيه ما يُعطلها الي للوصول إليك
حررها من الماضي الأليم لأتبدأ حياة أفضل معك
إحميها من تأثير الناس السلبي عليها
هى تريد أن تتقدم في الحياة معك
ربى والهى ومخلصى كن معها ولاتتركها 
فانت راعى الخراف فهى ضاله 
وانت قلت انا هو الراعى والراعى الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف 
المس قلب اختى يارب خذ بيدها لتعبر من الظلام الى نورك 
امين


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> إبعِد عن اختنا الحببيه ما يُعطلها الي للوصول إليك
> حررها من الماضي الأليم لأتبدأ حياة أفضل معك
> إحميها من تأثير الناس السلبي عليها
> هى تريد أن تتقدم في الحياة معك
> ...


 
:yaka::ray:::ray:::ray::


و لاختي كاتبه الموضوع ايضالان انا مشكلتي اني عارفه كل حاجه بس بشك كتير جدا و دا حقي عشان اؤمن بشئ حقيقي مش مخترع(سوري خالص)

و شكرا


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*سيدى الحبيب
نحن بدونك لن نستطيع فعل شيئ
فانت العامل فينا بروحك القدوس
لذا نسألك بحق محبتك لنا
ليشرق نور وجهك على كافة الحيارى والمتعبين
وليملئ نورك قلوبهم وعقولهم وحياتهم
فهم خليقتك وصنعة يديك
وانت تدرى بمدى الظلمة التى تحيطهم
فالحرب لك
فاستل سيف كلمتك واملك على القلوب يا سيد
لك كل المجد والإكرام
إلى الأبد
آميـــــن​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1778977#post1778977


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: أَعِدُّوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ اصْنَعُوا سُبُلَهُ مُسْتَقِيمَةً».


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: أَعِدُّوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ اصْنَعُوا سُبُلَهُ مُسْتَقِيمَةً».



*نعم, فأنه آت عن قريب, أنه على الأبواب, وها هى العذراء تهيئ له الطريق بظهوراتها المتتالية

وستصيرى أنت أيضا صوتا صارخا للإعداد لقدوم ملك الملوك ورب الرباب


ربنا يفرح قلبك truthseeker 5

لقد نشدت الحق

وها أنت وجدتيه

لذا لن تعودى truthseeke

بل truth declarer*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

قعدت وقت اصلا

انا دخلت لكوا لما كنت في نهايه الرحله عشان اسئل بقي عن الحاجات و اتاكد

و شكرا


----------



## fredyyy (31 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> و لاختي كاتبه الموضوع ايضالان انا مشكلتي اني عارفه كل حاجه
> بس بشك كتير جدا و دا حقي عشان اؤمن بشئ حقيقي مش مخترع(سوري خالص)
> 
> و شكرا


 

*مع المسيح ليس هناك شك قولي فيه حجات مش عرفاهه أدق*

*أنتِ تحتاجي للثبات في المسيح *

يوحنا الأصحاح 15 
4 *اُثْبُتُوا* فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ. *كَمَا أَنَّ الْغُصْنَ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ بِثَمَرٍ مِنْ ذَاتِهِ *إِنْ لَمْ *يَثْبُتْ* فِي الْكَرْمَةِ كَذَلِكَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً إِنْ لَمْ *تَثْبُتُوا* فِيَّ. 
5 أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ وَأَنْتُمُ الأَغْصَانُ. الَّذِي *يَثْبُتُ* فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ هَذَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ لأَنَّكُمْ بِدُونِي لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَفْعَلُوا شَيْئاً. 
6 إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ *يَثْبُتُ* فِيَّ يُطْرَحُ خَارِجاً كَالْغُصْنِ فَيَجِفُّ وَيَجْمَعُونَهُ وَيَطْرَحُونَهُ فِي النَّارِ فَيَحْتَرِقُ. 
11 كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا *لِكَيْ يَثْبُتَ فَرَحِي* فِيكُمْ وَيُكْمَلَ فَرَحُكُمْ. 

كورنثوس الثانية 1 : 21 
وَلَكِنَّ *الَّذِي يُثَبِّتُنَا* مَعَكُمْ فِي الْمَسِيحِ، وَقَدْ مَسَحَنَا، هُوَ اللهُ 

تسالونيكي الثانية 2 : 16 ، 17 
*وَرَبُّنَا نَفْسُهُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ،* وَاللهُ أَبُونَا الَّذِي أَحَبَّنَا وَأَعْطَانَا عَزَاءً أَبَدِيّاً وَرَجَاءً صَالِحاً بِالنِّعْمَةِ، 
يُعَزِّي قُلُوبَكُمْ *وَيُثَبِّتُكُمْ* فِي كُلِّ كَلاَمٍ وَعَمَلٍ صَالِحٍ. 

يوحنا الأولى 4 : 15 
مَنِ *اعْتَرَفَ* أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ ابْنُ اللهِ، *فَاللهُ يَثْبُتُ فِيهِ* وَهُوَ فِي اللهِ. 

يوحنا الأولى 2 : 24 
أَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَمَا *سَمِعْتُمُوهُ* مِنَ الْبَدْءِ *فَلْيَثْبُتْ إِذاً فِيكُمْ*. 
إِنْ *ثَبَتَ* فِيكُمْ مَا *سَمِعْتُمُوهُ* مِنَ الْبَدْءِ، فَأَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً *تَثْبُتُونَ* فِي الاِبْنِ وَفِي الآبِ.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

معموديه الروح القدس تثبت المرء

المحاربات و باب الجحيم قد فتح

ربنا معايا

و شكرا


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*


truthseeker5 قال:



			معموديه الروح القدس تثبت المرء

المحاربات و باب الجحيم قد فتح

ربنا معايا

و شكرا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليك

لأنك لحم من لحمه

وعظم من عظامه

والحرب ليست لك

لأنك أضعف من ذلك

بل الحرب لملك الملوك ورب الأرباب

فَنَظَرْتُ، وَإِذَا فَرَسٌ أَبْيَضُ، وَالْجَالِسُ عَلَيْهِ مَعَهُ قَوْسٌ، وَقَدْ أُعْطِيَ إِكْلِيلاً، وَخَرَجَ غَالِباً وَلِكَيْ يَغْلِبَ (رؤ  6 :  2)

هَؤُلاَءِ سَيُحَارِبُونَ الْحَمَلَ، وَالْحَمَلُ يَغْلِبُهُمْ، لأَنَّهُ رَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ وَمَلِكُ الْمُلُوكِ، والَّذِينَ مَعَهُ مَدْعُوُّونَ وَمُخْتَارُونَ وَمُؤْمِنُونَ» (رؤ  17 :  14)[/*


----------



## fredyyy (31 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> معموديه الروح القدس تثبت المرء
> 
> المحاربات و باب الجحيم قد فتح
> 
> ...


 

*نعم سُكنى الروح القدس في المؤمن يُثبت ملكيه المؤمن لله *

أفسس 1 : 13 
الَّذِي فِيهِ أَيْضاً أَنْتُمْ، إِذْ سَمِعْتُمْ كَلِمَةَ الْحَقِّ، إِنْجِيلَ خَلاَصِكُمُ، 
الَّذِي فِيهِ أَيْضاً *إِذْ آمَنْتُمْ* *خُتِمْتُمْ* *بِرُوحِ الْمَوْعِدِ الْقُدُّوسِ،*

*لكن ما معنى باب الجحيم قد ُفتح ؟ رجاء التوضيح *


----------



## NEW_MAN (31 ديسمبر 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *لكن ما معنى باب الجحيم قد ُفتح ؟ رجاء التوضيح *


 
اعتقد ان قصدها ، 
(مبارك الرب الذي لم يسلمنا فريسة لاسنانهم. 7* انفلتت انفسنا مثل العصفور من فخ الصيادين الفخ انكسر ونحن انفلتنا*. 8 عوننا باسم الرب الصانع السموات والارض)
(مزمور 124: 6 - 8) 

صح والا انا غلطان ياتروث ؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 ديسمبر 2009)

صحححححححححح right


----------



## fredyyy (31 ديسمبر 2009)

NEW_MAN قال:


> اعتقد ان قصدها ،
> (6 مبارك الرب الذي لم يسلمنا فريسة لاسنانهم.
> 7* انفلتت انفسنا مثل العصفور من فخ الصيادين الفخ انكسر ونحن انفلتنا*.
> 8 عوننا باسم الرب الصانع السموات والارض)
> ...


 


*شكرًا للتوضيح أخي الحبيب / *NEW_MAN

*الرب يبارك خدمتك *

*أختنا / *truthseeker5

*عاوزين ثقة مُتقدمة بعمق في المسيح ودعي الشكوك لصحابها *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2010)

الشكوك و المحاربات كثيره و لكن من دعاني اليه قادرا علي حفظي منها

فانا اعلنت ايماني هذا عندما وصلت لدرجه ترضيني

يعني من شهر مثلا كنت لسه بحاول

بس لا بالمحاوله ولا بالبحوث و بمحاوله اقناع النفس بان دا صح و دا غلط و لو ان البحوث العقليه طبعا هيا لااساس عشان تحمي نفسك من الجهل الي بيوقعك

دا بالمساعده من فوق و بس

و ارجو من الاخت صاحبه الموضوع الاصلي التواصل معنا من جديد لان الموضوع من اجلها هي

و شكرا


----------



## جومانة1 (1 يناير 2010)

أهلا بكم جميعا
أنا اسفة لأنني لم أرد عليكم
لأنني ما زلت في مرحلة البحث و التعلم
فلا تلوموني من فضلكم
و أنا لا أنكر أنني استفدت منكم كثيرا
شكرا


----------



## lorans1 (1 يناير 2010)

احترسوا من الثعالب الصغيره المفسده للكروم. الله لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد واذا ارد الرب الخروف الضال فهوه واحده الذى يستطيع ان يسترده.


----------



## جومانة1 (1 يناير 2010)

كل ما قرأته في ردودكم و أيضا عندما بحثت في الكتب و الانترنيت وجدت أن المسيحيين هم من بين الذين يؤمنون بوجود اله واحد
لكن من جهة أخرى تقولون أنه يوجد اله و ابن
اذن أصبح هناك الهان و ليس اله واحد
اذا كان الله حي باقي لا يزول فكيف يكون المسيح الها؟
و اذا كان المسيح هو الله فمن هو الله قبل و بعد ميلاد المسيح؟


----------



## جومانة1 (1 يناير 2010)

لقد ازددت حيرة


----------



## new_osamah (1 يناير 2010)

انا جديد في المنتدي هنا بس الحمد لله حبيت طريق يسوع

انا هاحاول افهمك لاني كنت في موقفك من قبل

الموضوع بسيط اختي 

الثالوث ليس معناه ابدا ان هناك 3 الهه او اثنين 

الله واحد في المسيحيه 

يا اختي الموضوع كالاتي الله الاب والابن والروح القدس 

الثالاثه يساوون الله لكن عمل كل منهم مختلف 

بمعني اخر ان اذا كان هناك شخص له 3 صفات جميل وكريم وطيب هل هذا معناه انه 3 اشخاص مختلفين 

لا بل الجميل هو نفس الشخص والكريم كذلك والطيب كذلك

انها 3 صفات لنفس الشخص 

مثال اخر الشمس تعطينا الضوء وتعطينا الحراره وبالتالي تعطينا الدفئ هي اشياء مختلفه قليلا لكنها واحده  ومن نفس الشئ


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2010)

جومانة1 قال:


> كل ما قرأته في ردودكم و أيضا عندما بحثت في الكتب و الانترنيت وجدت أن المسيحيين هم من بين الذين يؤمنون بوجود اله واحد
> لكن من جهة أخرى تقولون أنه يوجد اله و ابن
> اذن أصبح هناك الهان و ليس اله واحد
> اذا كان الله حي باقي لا يزول فكيف يكون المسيح الها؟
> و اذا كان المسيح هو الله فمن هو الله قبل و بعد ميلاد المسيح؟



*هناك أمر بغاية الأهمية لابد من اتباعه, لا تحاولى الإيمان بالسيد المسيح بعقلية إسلامية, لأنك لن تصلى لشيئ

لابد من تنحية الفكر الإسلامي جانبا, بل لابد أن تؤمنى بأن الإسلام ليس إلا عقيدة شيطانية أوجدها إبليس لمحاربة نجاة البشر بالإيمان بالسيد المسيح 

ادرسي الإسلام بقرآنه ومحمده لتعرفي حقيقة فساده

بعدها ادرسي المسيحية من مصادرها

وخلال ذلك لابد من التواصل مع الرب بالصلاة من القلب*


----------



## جومانة1 (1 يناير 2010)

لكن يا أخي أسامة أنت هنا في مثالك أعطيتني صفات لشيء واحد فالشمس هي كائن و الحرارة و الاضاءة هي من صفاتها.
لكن بالنسبة لسؤالي فأنا لا أتكلم عن صفات لشيء واحد بل عن 3 أشياء مختلفة هي الله و المسيح و الروح القدس
فالله هو الخالق و هو الأول في هاته الدنيا
و المسيح مخلوق 
أليس الله هو من خلق المسيح؟
اللبس عندي هو كيف أن الله هو من خلق المسيح و في نفس الوقت المسيح هو الله 
هل المسيح هو الله و بالتالي الله الذي في السماء غير موجود
أم أن المسيح هو شريك لله في الألوهية؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2010)

*شرح عقيدة الثالوث المسيحي بأسلوب مبسط

الإنسان مكون من ثلاث كيانات مختلفة
جسد مرئي
نفس حية 
روح تهب الحياة للنفس والجسد

الإنسان = روح × نفس × جسد = إنسان

الإله = آب قائم بذاته وعاقل بكلمته (السيد المسيح) حى بروحه (الروح القدس) = إله واحد مثلث الأقانيم*


----------



## new_osamah (1 يناير 2010)

يا اخي ربنا واحد في المسيحيه 

ويسوع هو كلمة الله وهو الطريق لمعرفة الله لان الله وضع روحه في جسد يسوع ليرشدنا اللي الحق

نجن هنا لا نتكلم علي تعدد اله اوشئ من هذا 

ربنا واحد والابن والروح القدس منبعثه منه وهذا لا يعني ان الله 3 كما قلت لك وبالامثله


----------



## جومانة1 (1 يناير 2010)

أخي صوت صارخ
من قال أنني أتكلم هنا بمنظور اسلامي
لا تنس أنني كنت و لمدة قريبة أجهل وجود الله
فأنا هنا أبحث عن الحقيقة لا غير
و أظن أن اسألتي منطقية وأغلبية أعضاء هذا المنتدى مر بما أمر به.
 على العموم شكرا للنصيحة فأنا سوف أدرس الاسلام و المسيحية و اليهودية.


----------



## new_osamah (1 يناير 2010)

ستضعين وقتك لو قرائتي الاسلام 

لكن اذا كنتي تريدين ان تضحكي انصحك بقرائته !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2010)

جومانة1 قال:


> أخي صوت صارخ
> من قال أنني أتكلم هنا بمنظور اسلامي
> لا تنس أنني كنت و لمدة قريبة أجهل وجود الله
> فأنا هنا أبحث عن الحقيقة لا غير
> ...



*ما هى ديانتك الحالية ؟*


----------



## جومانة1 (1 يناير 2010)

الى الان ليس لي دين


----------



## جومانة1 (1 يناير 2010)

osama_ahmed قال:


> ستضعين وقتك لو قرائتي الاسلام
> 
> لكن اذا كنتي تريدين ان تضحكي انصحك بقرائته !!!!!!!!!!


 لماذا الاسلام بالذات 
أنا قلت أيضا أنني سأقرأ اليهودية
ربما أعتنق اليهودية لو اقتنعت بها


----------



## new_osamah (1 يناير 2010)

يا اختي ليس هناك اجمل من المسيحيه 

وليس هناك اجمل من طريق يسوع


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يناير 2010)

جومانة1 قال:


> الى الان ليس لي دين



*أستاذتنا العزيزة, ما هى خلفيتك الدينية؟ ما هى ديانة أسرتك؟

ساعدينا كى نستطيع, بنعمة المسيح, مساعدتك*


----------



## جومانة1 (1 يناير 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أستاذتنا العزيزة, ما هى خلفيتك الدينية؟ ما هى ديانة أسرتك؟*
> 
> *ساعدينا كى نستطيع, بنعمة المسيح, مساعدتك*


 أنا كما سبق و أن قلت لكم ولدت و تربيت في روسيا يعني الأغلبية ملحدون
جدي كان راهبا بوذيا 
يعني بصفة عامة ولدت في أسرة منقسمة الى قسمين 
قسم يؤمن بوجود خالق لهذا الكون لكن لا يهم من هو الخالق النار أو بقرة أو بوذا أو أو أو.....
و قسم لا يؤمن بوجود اله أي أن الكون وجد بمحظ الصدفة و لا يؤمنون الا بما هو مادي.
هاته خلفيتي بصفة عامة.
هناك لي ملاحظة: أنا لا أريد التجريح أو التنقيص من أي ديانة لذلك أرجوكم فأنا هنا للتعرف على المسيحية و ليس لنقد الأديان الأخرى.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2010)

بصي يا ستي

بدون اي تشتيت للذهن 

هناك قسم من عائلتك يؤمنون باله واحد

عظيم

هذا هوا ايماننا

اله واحد

اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا اله واحد

و كل الاديان تشير اليه

و لكن ما هوا الاله الواحد دا كينونته ايه بالظبط

هوا اله قائم بذاته مستغني عما سواه

عاقل بكلمته اي عقله

و حي بروحه 

مش بنقول روح الله

يبقي له روح

علي ذلك فالثالوث المسيحي ليس ثالوث اله متجمعه متوحده ولا اي شئ من كدا

هوا ثالوث ذاته نفسه

زيك انتي

قائمه بذاتك انتي و ليكي عقلك الي بيولد الكلام و الادراك و الابداع الخ و ليكي روح بتحيكي

هكذا الله قائم بذاته لا بغيره ابدا و عقله متولد منه علطول بمعني انه لا يصبح الها مالم يكون كينونه عاقله بعقل ناطق حي

ولا تكوني حيه غير ميته اذا لم يكن لكي روح يحيكي و هذه الروح هيا جوهر حياتك

و بنسمي مجموع الصفات دي كلها الثالوث القدوس و ليس الاقدس لانه برضه اقدس موحيه بشئ من الانفصال

و اقنوم الكلمه اي عقله ليس مفصولا عنه عشان كدا بنقول بلا انفصال

بل بداخله 

كذلك اقنوم الروح القدس اي روحه روح الله ليس منفصلا عنه

و مع ذلك فيهم تمايز في عمل كل منهم

حتي انتي كدا هل عقلك يعني هوا روحك ما الحيوانات ليها روح بلا عقل

و هل عقلك هوا روحك

و هل ذاتك نفسها هيا روحك

مستحيل والا تبقي ميته

كذلك الثالوث الاقدس

هوا الله بكينونته و خصائصه 


ايه رايك فهمتي لحد كدا

انا بسطتها قد ما اقدر

و اليكي اقتباس بسيط من احدي المواقع المسيحيه الرائعه موقع الكنيسه الانجيليه بقصر الدوباره لشرح العقيده دي بصوره صح بقي



> جاء اعتقاد كل طوائف المسيحية بالله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم من الكتاب المقدس، فيؤمن كل المسيحيين بالله الواحد، الموجود بذاته، الناطق بكلمته، الحي بروحه.. فهو موجودٌ بذاته (وهذا ما يطلقون عليه الآب) لأنه لا يمكن أن الذي أوجد الموجودات كلها يكون بلا وجود ذاتي. وكلمة "أب" لا تعني التوالد التناسلي، بل تعني الأبوَّة الروحية كقولك إن إبراهيم هو أب المؤمنين.. والله ناطق بكلمته، ويطلقون عليه "الابن" و"الكلمة". فلا يمكن أن يكون الله الذي خلق الإنسان ناطقاً يكون هو نفسه غير ناطق. وتلقيب المسيح بالكلمة جاء من الكلمة اليونانية "لوجوس" وتعني العقل. فالله خلق العالم بكلمته وعقله. والله وعقله واحد، كما تقول "حللتُ المسألة بعقلي" وأنت وعقلك واحد. عقلك "يلد" فكرة تنفصل عنه وتُنشر في كتاب مثلاً، أو على الإنترنت، وفي الوقت نفسه تكون الفكرة موجودة في عقلك. والله ناطق بالمسيح "كلمته"، الذي هو ابنه (كقولك: الكلمة ابنة العقل، وفي تعبيرنا العربي: لم ينطق ببنت شفة). فالكلمة في العقل، ومع ذلك يرسل العقل الكلمة لتنتشر وتهدي الناس، وهي في الوقت نفسه موجودة في العقل والعقل فيها.. والله حي بروحه، ويُطلقون على ذلك "الروح القدس" فلا يمكن أن الله الذي خلق الحياة يكون هو نفسه غير حي بروحه. والله وروحه واحد.
> 
> وملخص تعليم الكتاب المقدس في التثليث أنه لا يوجد إلا إله واحد فقط، فقد قال المسيح: "الرب إلهنا رب واحد" (مر 12: 29). وقال الرسول يعقوب: "أنت تؤمن أن الله واحد. حسناً تفعل" (يع 2: 19) فلا إله إلا الإله الوحيد السرمدي الحقيقي. ومع ذلك فإن لكل من الآب والابن الروح القدس صفات اللاهوت وحقوقه، وألقابه وصفاته الإلهية، ويستحق كلٌّ منهم العبادة الإلهية والمحبة والإكرام والثقة. فيتضح من الكتاب المقدس لاهوت الآب، كما يتضح لاهوت الابن، ولاهوت الروح القدس، كما يتضح أيضاً أن اللاهوت واحد، فلا بد أن يكون الله واحد، مثلث الأقانيم.
> 
> ...


 
و مع ذلك وجدت تعليقات تسخر من تلك العقيده

اقرئ و قولي لي رايك

و شكرا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2010)

دي العقيده اولا قبل اي شئ تاني ممكن تعفيه لانك هتعبدي ايه بالظبط 

لازم تكوني عارفه الهك المعبود

و شكرا


----------



## جومانة1 (1 يناير 2010)

بعد هذا عندي سؤال: 
بما أن الله هو عبارة عن الله نفسه و الابن و الروح القدس
الابن هو المسيح
سؤالي هو: من كان رب الكون قبل ميلاد المسيح أي أنه قبل ميلاد المسيح هناك اختلال و الثالوث غير مكتمل هنا؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2010)

الابن ازلي بازليه الاب...
اي ان الله عاقلا و مازال عاقلا و سيظل عاقلا يخلق الكون بعقله هوا و الا ليس الله ذات نفسه ازليا بقي مادامت صفاته غير ازليه و كينونته غير ازليه

و ايضا اذا لم يكن هناك روح قدس يبقي الله بلا روح يعني غير حي يعني غير مستحق اسم الحي كينونه الله ازليه ازليته لانها منه و عين جوهره 

ما رايك

و هذا هوا قدر ما اعلم و اترك الكلام لاحد اخوتي المتبحرين ليتعمق بكي اكثر

و شكرا


----------



## جومانة1 (1 يناير 2010)

أنا لم أسأل عن الروح القدس بل عن الابن و الذي هو المسيح عيسى و الذي هو جزء من الثالوث المقدس.
قبل أن يولد المسيح كان هناك الأب و الروح القدس و لم يكن هناك ابن
و مما درسته عن اليهودية أن نبيهم موسى أرسل اليهم من عند الله لعبادة الله وحده فمن هو الله الذي أمرهم بعبادته حيث أن عيسى لم يكن موجودا بعد أي أن الثالوث لم يكن في ذلك الوقت؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2010)

الذي ولد هوا الجسد و ليس عقل الله او اكلمته الي هيا اقنوم الابن!


----------



## fredyyy (1 يناير 2010)

جومانة1 قال:


> بعد هذا عندي سؤال:
> بما أن الله هو عبارة عن الله نفسه و الابن و الروح القدس
> الابن هو المسيح
> سؤالي هو: من كان رب الكون قبل ميلاد المسيح أي أنه قبل ميلاد المسيح هناك اختلال و الثالوث غير مكتمل هنا؟


 


*معلش أسمحيلي ُأصحِّح بعض الكلمات *

*(( الله ... هو الله الآب ... الله الابن ... الله الروح القدس ))*

*الله الابن المسيح، تجسد لنا في الزمان، وهو موجود منذ الأزل، له أزلية الآب والروح القدس *
إشعياء 48 : 16 
تَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيَّ. اسْمَعُوا هَذَا. لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. *مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ* *أَنَا* هُنَاكَ وَالآنَ *السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ* *أَرْسَلَنِي* *وَرُوحُهُ*. 

​*** هنا أحد الآيات قبل التجسد ُتظهِر الأقانيم الثلاث *

*أَنَا -----------> الله الابن*
*السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ* *---------> الله الآب*
*رُوحُهُ ------------> الله الروح القدس*​ 
*** هنا أحد الآيات بعد الميلاد والتجسد ُتظهِر الأقانيم الثلاث *

مرقس : 1 
9 وَفِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ جَاءَ *يَسُوعُ* مِنْ نَاصِرَةِ الْجَلِيلِ وَاعْتَمَدَ مِنْ يُوحَنَّا فِي الأُرْدُنِّ.
10 وَلِلْوَقْتِ *وَهُوَ صَاعِدٌ* مِنَ الْمَاءِ رَأَى السَّمَاوَاتِ قَدِ انْشَقَّتْ *وَالرُّوحَ مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ* نَازِلاً *عَلَيْهِ*. 
11 وَكَانَ *صَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ* «*أَنْتَ ابْنِي* الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ».  

​*هنا  نرى المسـيح ( الابن ) صاعدا من الماء*

*والروح القدس نازلاً على المسيح مثل حمامة*

*وصوت الآب من السماء ... أَنْتَ ابْنِي* *الْحَبِيبُ*


*من هذا نفهم أن الله لم يحدث له تغيير *


----------



## راجيه رحمة ربها (1 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> الذي ولد هوا الجسد و ليس عقل الله او اكلمته الي هيا اقنوم الابن!



ما هو الدليل على ذلك الكلام من الانجيل؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2010)

اهو من الانجيل(1 في البدء كان الكلمة،والكلمة كان عند الله، وكان الكلمة الله. 
2 هو في البدء كان عند الله. 
3 به كان كل شيء، وبغيره ما كان شيء مما كان. 
4 فيه كانت الحياة، وحياته كانت نور النّـاس.)

مش معترفه بيه دي بقي قضيه اخري

و عموما اقري اللينك الي انا حطاها

12 صفحه ادله


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2010)

اه علي فكره

عيسي ترجمه عربيه للنطق اليوناني ايسوس

التي هيا ترجمه لاسم العبري يشوع اي الله يخلص

يعني هوا اسمه الله يخلص

دا اسم المسيح

و اترك الموضوع لبقيه الاخوه

اهو اين التهرب بقي؟؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2010)

و اقري دي كمان
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1781360#post1781360


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2010)

سفر التكوين الذي كتبه موسي في العهد القديم:

(22 *وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ: «هُوَذَا الانْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا* عَارِفا الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ. وَالْانَ لَعَلَّهُ يَمُدُّ يَدَهُ وَيَاخُذُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ ايْضا وَيَاكُلُ وَيَحْيَا الَى الابَدِ».)

قال الرب الاله قد صار كواحد منا

يعني الرب الاله المنفرد الواحد قال الانسان بقي واحد مننا

مش جمع تفخيم دي لان لو جمع تفخيم هيقول قد صار مثلنا او قد صار مثلي

انما صار كواحد منا يعني واحد من جماعه

يعني واحد مننا ازاي

و موسي هوا الي كاتب السفر مش المسيحيين يعني!!!!!


----------



## راجيه رحمة ربها (1 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> سفر التكوين الذي كتبه موسي في العهد القديم:
> 
> (22 *وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ: «هُوَذَا الانْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا* عَارِفا الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ. وَالْانَ لَعَلَّهُ يَمُدُّ يَدَهُ وَيَاخُذُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ ايْضا وَيَاكُلُ وَيَحْيَا الَى الابَدِ».)
> 
> ...



على حد قولك ان الرب جماعه وليس المسيح !!!!

فمن هم الجماعه؟؟
ارجو الرد

او المسيح واحد من هذه الجماعه وانا اعلم انكم تعارضون ذلك
اذا فلا مفر هنا الا ان الجمع جمع تفخيم  اذا فان كان الجمع للتفخيم والاجلال فان الجمع جعل الناس جميعهم آلهه
؟؟؟

وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ: «هُوَذَا الانْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا عَارِفا الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ. وَالْانَ لَعَلَّهُ يَمُدُّ يَدَهُ وَيَاخُذُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ ايْضا وَيَاكُلُ وَيَحْيَا الَى الابَدِ».)
؟؟ واعطني دليلا ان الانسان يحيا الى الابد

ارجو الرد على كل سؤال بوضوح بالغ لاني عانيت في فهم كلامك


----------



## راجيه رحمة ربها (1 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> و اقري دي كمان
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1781360#post1781360



هذا الرابط رابط الصفحه التي نحن فيها !!


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2010)

اه سوري استني احط لك الرابط المقصود

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1780519#post1780519


اما كلامي عن سفر التكوين ارجو من الاخ فريدي شرحه باسلوب اقوي

عموما للسؤال عن اي دين لازم قراءه كتبه الاول و ليس السؤال اولا

لماذا يحدث العكس دائما

عموما كواحد منا دي ترجمتها في الانجلش he became a one of us

يعني لو فيه جمع تفخيم في العربي محاله يكون في الانجلش علما بانه لم يكن هناك جمع تفخيم في العبريه يعني

عموما اترك الكلام في هذه النقطه للاخوه هنا

و سوري ان الرابط طلع غلط

و شكرا


----------



## راجيه رحمة ربها (1 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> اه سوري استني احط لك الرابط المقصود
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1780519#post1780519
> 
> ...



هذا  الكلام اعترض عليه لان انا مجربه بنفسي برنامج للترجمه لترجمة كلمة يدعي 
فكتب لي كلمه بمعنى يسمى called وخذ هذه الجمله لتبين لك قصدي (يدعي الناس الى الله )
فهنا المعنى تغير  فالانجليزيه اخطأت مع اني كنت اريد الصواب
فليست اللغه الانجليزيه حجه على اللغه العربيه لان ليس بها البلاغه والقواعد النحويه المعروفه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2010)

اديتك موضوع اسمه ادله الوهيه المسيح

اقريه لو سمحتي لانه به كل الادله كلها بالمناقشه كمان و لن تجدي موضوع اصرح من كدا

عايزه لينكات كمان اجيب لك

اما عن اسم يسوع خدي دي

من انجيل متي(21 *فَسَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ». 
*22 وَهَذَا كُلُّهُ كَانَ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ: 
*23 «هُوَذَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ» (الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: اَللَّهُ مَعَنَا). 
*24 فَلَمَّا اسْتَيْقَظَ يُوسُفُ مِنَ النَّوْمِ فَعَلَ كَمَا أَمَرَهُ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ وَأَخَذَ امْرَأَتَهُ. 
25 وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهَا حَتَّى وَلَدَتِ ابْنَهَا الْبِكْرَ. وَدَعَا اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ. )


انجيل لوقا(35 فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ: «اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ.)

خدي بالك من كلمه قدوس لانها من اسماء الله


      هل احد اسمه قدوس بين البشر؟؟ عندك عبد القدوس مش القدوس هات لي حد 
      اسمه كدا
      حتي في اسماء الله الحسني نجد القدوس عندكم
      34 فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ لِلْمَلاَكِ: «كَيْفَ يَكُونُ هَذَا وَأَنَا لَسْتُ 
      أَعْرِفُ رَجُلاً؟» 
      35 فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ: «*اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ 
      الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ 
      يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ.*
      46 فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ: «تُعَظِّمُ نَفْسِي الرَّبَّ 
      47 وَتَبْتَهِجُ رُوحِي بِاللَّهِ مُخَلِّصِي 
      48 لأَنَّهُ نَظَرَ إِلَى اتِّضَاعِ أَمَتِهِ. فَهُوَذَا مُنْذُ الآنَ 
      جَمِيعُ الأَجْيَالِ تُطَوِّبُنِي 
*   49 لأَنَّ الْقَدِيرَ صَنَعَ بِي عَظَائِمَ وَاسْمُهُ قُدُّوسٌ 
*      50 وَرَحْمَتُهُ إِلَى جِيلِ الأَجْيَالِ لِلَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَهُ. 

      33 وَكَانَ فِي الْمَجْمَعِ رَجُلٌ بِهِ رُوحُ شَيْطَانٍ نَجِسٍ فَصَرَخَ 
      بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: 
*      34 «آهِ مَا لَنَا وَلَكَ يَا يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ! أَتَيْتَ 
      لِتُهْلِكَنَا! أَنَا أَعْرِفُكَ مَنْ أَنْتَ: قُدُّوسُ اللهِ».* 
      35 فَانْتَهَرَهُ يَسُوعُ قَائِلاً: «اخْرَسْ وَاخْرُجْ مِنْهُ». فَصَرَعَهُ 
      الشَّيْطَانُ فِي الْوَسَطِ وَخَرَجَ مِنْهُ وَلَمْ يَضُرَّهُ شَيْئاً. 
      36 فَوَقَعَتْ دَهْشَةٌ عَلَى الْجَمِيعِ وَكَانُوا يُخَاطِبُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ 
      بَعْضاً قَائِلِينَ: «مَا هَذِهِ الْكَلِمَةُ! لأَنَّهُ بِسُلْطَانٍ 
      وَقُوَّةٍ يَأْمُرُ الأَرْوَاحَ النَّجِسَةَ فَتَخْرُجُ». 

      دا في العهد الجديد
      اما في القديم في سفر اشعياء ورد عن الله انه وحده القدوس
      (10 أَنْتُمْ شُهُودِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَعَبْدِي الَّذِي اخْتَرْتُهُ 
      لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا بِي وَتَفْهَمُوا أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. قَبْلِي 
      لَمْ يُصَوَّرْ إِلَهٌ وَبَعْدِي لاَ يَكُونُ. 
 11 أَنَا أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَلَيْسَ غَيْرِي مُخَلِّصٌ.......( و المسيح من اسماءه المخلص)
      12 أَنَا أَخْبَرْتُ وَخَلَّصْتُ وَأَعْلَمْتُ وَلَيْسَ بَيْنَكُمْ غَرِيبٌ. 
      وَأَنْتُمْ شُهُودِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَأَنَا اللَّهُ. 
      13 أَيْضاً مِنَ الْيَوْمِ أَنَا هُوَ وَلاَ مُنْقِذَ مِنْ يَدِي. أَفْعَلُ 
      وَمَنْ يَرُدُّ؟». 
      14 *هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ فَادِيكُمْ قُدُّوسُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: «لأَجْلِكُمْ* 
      أَرْسَلْتُ إِلَى بَابِلَ وَأَلْقَيْتُ الْمَغَالِيقَ كُلَّهَا 
      وَالْكِلْدَانِيِّينَ فِي سُفُنِ تَرَنُّمِهِمْ. 
      15 أَنَا الرَّبُّ قُدُّوسُكُمْ خَالِقُ إِسْرَائِيلَ مَلِكُكُمْ.)

      انا انا الرب و ليس غيري مخلص
      و المسيح من اسماءه المخلص
      و اسمه يشوع بالعبري او يسوع بالعربي
      اي الله مخلص او الله يخلص




و من اسماء المسيح الفادي

و من فادي غير الله

اقري دي *هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ فَادِيكُمْ قُدُّوسُ إِسْرَائِيلَ*


*هذه ادله صريحه*

*معتقده انه كتاب غلط دي بقي موضوع لوحده*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2010)

راجيه رحمة ربها قال:


> هذا الكلام اعترض عليه لان انا مجربه بنفسي برنامج للترجمه لترجمة كلمة يدعي
> فكتب لي كلمه بمعنى يسمى called وخذ هذه الجمله لتبين لك قصدي (يدعي الناس الى الله )
> فهنا المعنى تغير فالانجليزيه اخطأت مع اني كنت اريد الصواب
> فليست اللغه الانجليزيه حجه على اللغه العربيه لان ليس بها البلاغه والقواعد النحويه المعروفه


 

ما علاقه هذا بموضوع قد صار *كواحد* منا؟؟؟

انا حطيت لك الادله الي طلبتيها

يرجي عد التشتيت دلوقتي

بس اقري الايات اولا الي حطيتها مش تعملي لها skip

و شكرا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2010)

ارجو ان تقرأي موضوع ادله الوهيه يسوع و لا تفوتي فرصه قرايته

و التهرب من ذلك

انتي طلبتي احنا حطينا بدل المره الف و بدل الموضوع ميه و ميتين

فقولي قوله حق

هل تهربنا


----------



## راجيه رحمة ربها (1 يناير 2010)

وهذا دليل من عندكم على صحة كلامى فالروح القدس هو الملك جبريل عليه السلام
فهنا الروح القدس تعنى الروح المباركة وليست إله

*.............................*

*حرر بواسطة المشرف*


----------



## راجيه رحمة ربها (1 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> ارجو ان تقرأي موضوع ادله الوهيه يسوع و لا تفوتي فرصه قرايته
> 
> و التهرب من ذلك
> 
> ...



لا لم اهرب كنت اقرأ بامعان شدييييييييييييد وارد


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2010)

كلامك كله غلط اصلا

و شكرا

قال الروح القدس جبريل مش روح الله

يا جماله

و دليل ان عمانوئيل الله معنا خدي(*«هُوَذَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ» (الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: اَللَّهُ مَعَنَا). *

*كاتب الانجيل يهودي عبري و ادري بلغته*

*عموما ارتك الكلام لمن يعرف العبريه هنا حتي لا تكون مصارعه من طرف واحد زي احمد ديدات كدا*

*و شكرا*


----------



## fredyyy (1 يناير 2010)

راجيه رحمة ربها قال:


> وهذا دليل من عندكم على صحة كلامى فالروح القدس هو الملك جبريل عليه السلام
> فهنا الروح القدس تعنى الروح المباركة وليست إله
> 
> *.............................*
> ...


 



*ممنوع تفسير الكلام على هواكي *

*هنا تسألي فقط ... إسألى عن الفسير*


----------



## راجيه رحمة ربها (1 يناير 2010)

*حقيقة لم افسر على هواي وان كنت فسرت على هوائي ففسر لي وفهمني بدلا من التحرير الذي لا يفيدني ولا يفيدكم ولكني فسرت على كلامه وكتابكم
واعتذر
جومانه لماذا لاتسالي ان كنتي تريدين الحق فهذا موضوعك لماذا لا تسالي 



*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2010)

فسرر لها فريدي

رجاء محبه


----------



## جومانة1 (1 يناير 2010)

يا جماعة اذا كنتم تقولون أن المسيح هو مخلص البشرية و أنه افتداهم بنفسه.
أولا:  هل افتدى البشرية جمعاء أم المسيحيين فقط؟
ثانيا: كيف يكون المحسن و المسيء سواء.
      أي كيف أن الانسان المؤمن و الذي يطبق أمر الله كالانسان المتمرد على أوامره حيث أن المسيح قام بتخليص المذنب؟


----------



## جومانة1 (1 يناير 2010)

*جومانه لماذا لاتسالي ان كنتي تريدين الحق فهذا موضوعك لماذا لا تسالي *
و ماذا كنت أفعل من بداية الموضوع
مشاركاتي كلها أسئلة و لم أصل الى جواب بعد


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2010)

افتدي المؤمن بيه يعني الي يتوب عن خطاياه و يعترف انه مذنب و يقبل انه المسيح يخلصه دا المحسن

حتي في الاديان الاخري بنظرك

هل المؤمن يستوي و غير المؤمن

و شكرا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2010)

انتي بتسئلي و احنا بنرد اهو

يعني سبناكي و هربنا زي ما البعض بيقول


----------



## جومانة1 (1 يناير 2010)

عفوا أنا لم أقصد أنكم لم تردوا أو لم تجيبوا
ربما فقط خانني التعبير
الا أنني للأسف وجدت تناقضات كثيرة لم أفهمها
و أنا أكرر أسفي فلم أقصد ما فهمتي


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يناير 2010)

*إذا لديكى اى سؤال 
احنا كلنا تحت امرك .....
*


----------



## راجيه رحمة ربها (1 يناير 2010)

جومانة1 قال:


> *جومانه لماذا لاتسالي ان كنتي تريدين الحق فهذا موضوعك لماذا لا تسالي *
> 
> و ماذا كنت أفعل من بداية الموضوع
> 
> ...



انتي الان سالتي المسيحيين اذا انتي شككتي في شيء من كلامهم لذا سالتي للتوضيح 

وانا الان ادعوكي ما الذي تشككتي به في كلامي لاجيبك بالدليل


----------



## راجيه رحمة ربها (1 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> افتدي المؤمن بيه يعني الي يتوب عن خطاياه و يعترف انه مذنب و يقبل انه المسيح يخلصه دا المحسن
> 
> حتي في الاديان الاخري بنظرك
> 
> ...



هذا الرد على سؤال واحد 

ننتظر الرد على باقي الاسئله


----------



## جومانة1 (1 يناير 2010)

قلتي أنه افتدى المؤمن بيه
لكن من كان قبله من البشر من يفتديهم حيث أنهم لم يكونوا قد عرفوه لأنه أصلا لم يولد بعد؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2010)

جومانة1 قال:


> عفوا أنا لم أقصد أنكم لم تردوا أو لم تجيبوا
> ربما فقط خانني التعبير
> الا أنني للأسف وجدت تناقضات كثيرة لم أفهمها
> و أنا أكرر أسفي فلم أقصد ما فهمتي


 

ولا يهمك اختي

بس قولي بمنتهي الصراحه ما التناقضات وسوف نحلها علنا

صدقيني الدين المسيحي اكتر دين اتعرض للنقد و الدفاع كمان

و الرد كان بشجاعه و عمر ما حد ما سكت حد

شوفي النقاد الغربيين بيقولوا ايه اصلا برا و بيترد عليهم ازاي

فلن يبخل احد هنا ابدا بالرد

و اترك الحوار المتعمق لاحد اخوتي المتبحرين جدا

لحل كل تناقض و كل شبهه

بس اقري كتاب هذا الدين قبل ان تسئلي فيه لانك ساعتها هتسئلي و انتي علي نور و عارفه ايه هوا الدين دا مش تسئلي عشوائي

و شكرا


----------



## جومانة1 (1 يناير 2010)

راجيه رحمة ربها قال:


> انتي الان سالتي المسيحيين اذا انتي شككتي في شيء من كلامهم لذا سالتي للتوضيح
> 
> وانا الان ادعوكي ما الذي تشككتي به في كلامي لاجيبك بالدليل


 أولا كي أسأل يجب أن أعرف من أسأل
من فضلك ما هي ديانتك؟


----------



## راجيه رحمة ربها (1 يناير 2010)

جومانة1 قال:


> قلتي أنه افتدى المؤمن بيه
> لكن من كان قبله من البشر من يفتديهم حيث أنهم لم يكونوا قد عرفوه لأنه أصلا لم يولد بعد؟


 

انا لم اقل ذلك ابداا فهذا السؤال للمسيحيين ليردوا عليه
فانا معكي فيما قلتي 
فعندنا في الاسلام *.........................................*


*حرر بواسطة المشرف *


----------



## راجيه رحمة ربها (1 يناير 2010)

ديني هو الاسلام


----------



## جومانة1 (1 يناير 2010)

راجيه رحمة ربها قال:


> انا لم اقل ذلك ابداا فهذا السؤال للمسيحيين ليردوا عليه
> فانا معكي فيما قلتي
> فعندنا في الاسلام *.........................................*
> 
> ...


 أختي راجية رحمة ربها أنا لم أوجه السؤال لكي لكنه موجه الى الاخوة المسيحيين
على العموم تشرفت بمعرفتك


----------



## راجيه رحمة ربها (1 يناير 2010)

شكراا وانا ايضا  

واذا احتجتي اي سؤال عن الاسلام فاسالي انا تحت امرك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2010)

الاخت جومانا

لا تاخذي دينك من فلان و علان و لا تكتفي بالنت

اقرئي كتب 

لا تسئلي فلان و علان و بس

و شكرا


----------



## جومانة1 (1 يناير 2010)

شكرا أختي على اهتمامك


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يناير 2010)

*


جومانة1 قال:



			قلتي أنه افتدى المؤمن بيه
لكن من كان قبله من البشر من يفتديهم حيث أنهم لم يكونوا قد عرفوه لأنه أصلا لم يولد بعد؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فداء السيد المسيح لكافة البشر, من آدم وحتى أخر مخلوق سيُخلق فى العالم

أما فداءه لمن كانوا قبل مولده فهذا كان بأعمالهم وإيمانهم, فالتوراة تكلمت عن "المسيا" المنتظر, وكان اليهود ينتظرون مجيئة ليحررهم, فمن كان له إيمان مدعم بأعمال البر, كان له فداء المسيح, أما من كان إيمانه فاسدا واعماله شريره, فليس له نصيب من فداء السيد المسيح

أما الشعوب الأخرى التى لم يكن لهم انبياء فضميرهم هو الفيصل فى الأمر*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 يناير 2010)

جومانة1 قال:


> أنا في الحقيقة ليس لدي خلفية دينية معينة
> و بالتالي لا أملك أي معلومة
> و لم أجد سؤالا محددا أطرحه
> من هو الله؟
> ...



*الأخت العزيزة جومانة
من هو الله
هو الإله خالق الكون
وقدأجابك الزميل مولكا وكتب لكى الإصحاح 1, 2, 3, من سفر التكوين
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1775125&postcount=9
من هو يسوع
هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد
 وهو الإبن الأزلى مولود غير مخلوق مساوى الأب فى الجوهر
دلالات من الإنجيل
من هو يسوع المسيح
بعد فترة بدا بوضوح أنه يقدم تصريحات حول نفسه. تصريحات مذهلة تصدم من يسمعوه فقد عرّف نفسه بصورة تفوق المعلم أو النبي. وبدأ يقول بصراحة أنه هو الله. قد كانت هويته هي محور تعاليمه. وأن أهم سؤال كان يسأله للذين يتبعونه "من تظنون أني أنا" عندما أجاب بطرس قال "أنت هو المسيح ابن الله" (متى 16: 15 – 16) لم ينتهره يسوع ولم ينفي ما قاله بطرس بل على العكس فقد أكد ذلك مادحاً بطرس.

صرح يسوع المسيح بشكل علني أنه الله مما أثر ذلك على من هم حوله فيقول الكتاب المقدس: "فمن أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه. لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال أيضاً أن الله أبوه معادلاً نفسه بالله" (يوحنا 5: 18)

وفي مناسبة أخرى قال: "أنا والآب واحد" وبعدها أراد اليهود أن يرجموه فسألهم لأي عمل صالح تريدون أن تقتلوني فأجابوه: "لسنا نرجمك لأجل عمل حسن بل لأجل تجديف فإنك وأنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلهاً" (يوحنا 10: 33).

لقد صرّح يسوع بوضوح أنه يتمتع بصفات لا يملكها الاّ الله وحده.

عندما أتى رجل مشلول يريد من يسوع أن يشفيه "أخبره يسوع" يا إبني مغفورة لك خطاياك وقد أثر ذلك على القادة الدينيين الذين قالوا في قلوبهم "لماذا يتحدث هذا الرجل بهذه الطريقة إنه يجدّف " الله وحده يمكن أن يغفر الخطايا".

• وفي لحظة حرجة عندما كانت حياة يسوع على المحك سأله أحد القادة الدينيين:"أأنت المسيح إبن الله؟فقال يسوع أنا هو.وسوف تبصرون إبن الإنسان جالسا عن يمين القوة وآتيا في سحاب السماء. فمزّق رئيس الكهنة ثيابه وقال ما حاجتنا بعد إلى شهود. قد سمعتم التجاديف" ( مرقس 14: 61- 64)
• (يوحنا 8: 19) "فقالوا له أين هو أبوك. أجاب يسوع، لستم تعرفونني أنا ولا أبي لو عرفتوني لعرفتم أبي أيضاً" 
• (يوحنا 14: 7) "لو كنتم عرفتموني لعرفتم أبي أيضاً ومن الآن تعرفونه وقد رأيتموه" 
• (يوحنا 12: 45) "والذي يراني يرى الذي أرسلني"
• (يوحنا 14: 9) "وها أنذا معكم زماناً هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فليبس، الذي رآني فقد رآى الآب فكيف تقول أنت أرنا الآب" 
• (يوحنا 14: 22) "لا تضطرب قلوبكم أنتم تؤمنون بالله فآمنوا بي" 
• (يوحنا 15: 23) "الذي يبغضني يبغض أبي أيضاً"
• (يوحنا 5: 23) "من لا يكرم الإبن لا يكرم الآب الذي أرسله" 
فى إنجيل يوحنا
في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله...والكلمة صار جسدا وحلّ بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا)
(يوحنا 1: 1 و 14)

(ونعلم ان ابن الله قد جاء واعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق.ونحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح.هذا هو الاله الحق والحياة الابدية.)
(1 يوحنا 5: 20 ) 
كيف أعرف أن هذا هو الدين الصحيح؟
قال يسوع
أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة

​*
http://christ-way-truth-life.blogspot.com/2009/01/blog-post_17.html


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يناير 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *فداء السيد المسيح لكافة البشر, من آدم وحتى أخر مخلوق سيُخلق فى العالم*
> 
> *أما فداءه لمن كانوا قبل مولده فهذا كان بأعمالهم وإيمانهم, فالتوراة تكلمت عن "المسيا" المنتظر, وكان اليهود ينتظرون مجيئة ليحررهم, فمن كان له إيمان مدعم بأعمال البر, كان له فداء المسيح, أما من كان إيمانه فاسدا واعماله شريره, فليس له نصيب من فداء السيد المسيح*
> 
> *أما الشعوب الأخرى التى لم يكن لهم انبياء فضميرهم هو الفيصل فى الأمر*


 

الله عادل يا جومانه

لن يعذب الا الي رفضه وجها لوجه بعد ما تأكد و وصلت اليه الادله كلها و كابر و عاند

ربنا بيدي حريه اختيار عجيبه للمرء و هوا مسئول

اهلك اكبر مثل لنا علي حريه اراده الله مع احترامي

لكن انتي فيه صوت بيناديكي جواكي

و ثمرته البحث دا

و شكرا

سلام و نعمه


----------



## جومانة1 (2 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على ردودكم


----------



## new_osamah (2 يناير 2010)

اختي جومانه 

ياريت تقري عن يسوع وصدقيني هو من سيجدك 

وياريت تهتمي للامور الجوهريه وليس التفاصيل الصغيره التي لن تقدم او تاخر


----------



## جومانة1 (2 يناير 2010)

osama_ahmed قال:


> اختي جومانه
> 
> ياريت تقري عن يسوع وصدقيني هو من سيجدك
> 
> وياريت تهتمي للامور الجوهريه وليس التفاصيل الصغيره التي لن تقدم او تاخر


 و ماهي الأمور الجوهرية التي يجب أن أهتم بها حسب رأيك؟
لا تنس أخي أنني هنا للتعرف و التعلم في هذا الدين و بالتالي أي تفصيل صغير سوف يساعدني


----------



## new_osamah (2 يناير 2010)

يا اختي العزيزه 

حاولي ان تقرائي عن يسوع وما قاله وستعرفين انه كلمة الله والطريق لمعرفة الله وما اجمله من طريق


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يناير 2010)

نصيحه اختي جومانا

اقري الكتاب المقدس و افصحي شبهاته عشان تتاكدي انه صح

و ثانيا شوفي قنوات مسيحيه لو عندك زي سات سبعه و معجزه و الملكوت سات و اغابي لو عندك نايل سات

و اقرئ كتب في العقيده المسيحيه مثل كتب الانبا شنوده بابا الاسكندريه لان كتبه فيها فايده عظيمه و كتب القس سامح موريس و دي عالنت موجوده و فيه سايتات مسيحيه زي سايت st.takla فيها فوايد عظيمه

بس الاول تتاكدي من صحه الكتاب المقدس و تقريه اول خطوه لانه اساس الايمان

و تاني خطوه القنوات و الميديا 

و ثالث خطوه الكتب كما قولت

و ما تنسيش تقري نبذه عن المذاهب و الشعائر(الليتورجيا) بس دا لما تفهمي العقيده كويس

لان ما تدخليش في العميق علطول

 و قبل كل دا كلمي ربنا بالدمووووووووووووووووووووع و فضفضي له
و ربنا معاكي

و الكلام دا للاخ اسامه  برضه لاني حاسه بشعوره القديم في الحيره الدينيه

و شكرا


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (2 يناير 2010)

الله ليس له اديان انما طريق واحد فقط وهذا ماعلينا ان نختاره ​


----------



## جومانة1 (2 يناير 2010)

اذا أخطأ المسيحي أو أذنب كيف يتوب و يرجع الى الله؟


----------



## Kiril (2 يناير 2010)

> اذا أخطأ المسيحي أو أذنب كيف يتوب و يرجع الى الله؟


يطلب التوبة من ربنا
يصلي من اجل ان يعطي الرب له قوة ان لا يقع في تلك الخطية مرة اخري
يعترف عند اب كاهن لكي يرشده لطريق التوبة
التناول من الاسرار المقدسة كي يحيا المسيح فيه و يعطيه قوة علي ابليس و اعوانه


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2010)

جومانة1 قال:


> اذا أخطأ المسيحي أو أذنب كيف يتوب و يرجع الى الله؟



*فتوبوا و ارجعوا لتمحى خطاياكم لكي تاتي اوقات الفرج من وجه الرب 
(اع  3 :  19)

فالله الان يامر جميع الناس في كل مكان ان يتوبوا متغاضيا عن ازمنة الجهل 
(اع  17 :  30)
*
*
قائلا توبوا لانه قد اقترب ملكوت السماوات 
(مت  3 :  2)

من ذلك الزمان ابتدا يسوع يكرز و يقول توبوا لانه قد اقترب ملكوت السماوات 
(مت  4 :  17)

و يقول قد كمل الزمان و اقترب ملكوت الله فتوبوا و امنوا بالانجيل 
(مر  1 :  15)

فخرجوا و صاروا يكرزون ان يتوبوا 
(مر  6 :  12)

كلا اقول لكم بل ان لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون 
(لو  13 :  3)

كلا اقول لكم بل ان لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون 
(لو  13 :  5)

فقال لهم بطرس توبوا و ليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح لغفران الخطايا فتقبلوا عطية الروح القدس 
(اع  2 :  38)

بل اخبرت اولا الذين في دمشق و في اورشليم حتى جميع كورة اليهودية ثم الامم ان يتوبوا و يرجعوا الى الله عاملين اعمالا تليق بالتوبة 
(اع  26 :  20)

ان يذلني الهي عندكم اذا جئت ايضا و انوح على كثيرين من الذين اخطاوا من قبل و لم يتوبوا عن النجاسة و الزنى و العهارة التي فعلوها 
(2كو  12 :  21)
*​


----------



## جومانة1 (2 يناير 2010)

هل يطلب العفو ة الغفران من الله مباشرة أم أنه يجب الذهاب الى الكاهن


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2010)

جومانة1 قال:


> هل يطلب العفو ة الغفران من الله مباشرة أم أنه يجب الذهاب الى الكاهن




*الغفران هو من الله و الكاهن بشر مثلنا عادى جدا

وليس له علاقة ولا دخل بالغفران ولا من قريب ولا من بعيد

ولكن دعينى اشرح لكى الفائدة

الكاهن يعطى حِلا مع حَلا
فالحِل من الله والحَل من الكاهن

اعطى لكى مثال للتقريب

لو كان احدا منّا مريض وطلب من الله ان يشفهه وفعلا شفاه الله
ومر مرة اخرى وهكذا طلب وهكذا طلب وهكذا شفاه الله

وهكذا وهكذا وهكذا

فهنا دور الكاهن فإنه يعالج المشكلة التى تسبب الوقوع فى نفس الذنب مرات عديدة فهو دوره توجيهى !

كما انك تعرفى على ما اعتقد دور الطبيب النفسى فالكاهن هنا يقوم بدوره حيث ان المعترف يحتاج الى من يسمعه فهذا نصف الحل لسبب الخطية

بعض المشاكل لا تكون خطايا وبالتالى يلزم لها حَلا وبالتالى لن ينفع ان يحصل عليه من الله مباشرة فيكون من الله عن طريق الكاهن
*​


----------



## جومانة1 (2 يناير 2010)

ما رأيكم في هاته الايات؟
يوحنا الإصحاح 40 العدد 8 ((ولكنكم الآن تطلبون ان تقتلوني وانا انسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله.
متى 15: 9 و باطلا يعبدونني و هم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 يناير 2010)

> يوحنا الإصحاح 40 العدد 8 ((ولكنكم الآن تطلبون ان تقتلوني وانا انسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله.



*ماذا فى هذا ؟؟
هل تريدى ان تسألى كيف يكون المسيح هو الله ويقول عن نفسه " وانا انسان " ام ماذا ؟؟
رجاء التوضيح !*



> متى 15: 9 و باطلا يعبدونني و هم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس


*
الأية دى من المسيح لليهود
ودى نبوة من اشعياء النبى قديمة

*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *ماذا فى هذا ؟؟*
> *هل تريدى ان تسألى كيف يكون المسيح هو الله ويقول عن نفسه " وانا انسان " ام ماذا ؟؟*
> *رجاء التوضيح !*​


 
افتكر كدا


----------



## جومانة1 (2 يناير 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *ماذا فى هذا ؟؟*
> *هل تريدى ان تسألى كيف يكون المسيح هو الله ويقول عن نفسه " وانا انسان " ام ماذا ؟؟*
> *رجاء التوضيح !*​ أجل هذا ما أريد قوله فمن التناقض أن تقول الاية أنه انسان و تقولو أنه اله.
> 
> ...


 و الية الثانية  متى 15: 9 و باطلا يعبدونني و هم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس





أي أنه يلوم الناس على أن عبدوه


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يناير 2010)

جومانة1 قال:


> و الية الثانية  متى 15: 9 و باطلا يعبدونني و هم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*لا

يلومه انهم بيعبدونه بدون روح 
يعنى بالبلدى كدة

حافظين مش فاهمين

تعالى نشوف الأية اللى قبلها

 8- يقترب الي هذا الشعب بفمه و يكرمني بشفتيه و اما قلبه فمبتعد عني بعيدا.
 9- و باطلا يعبدونني و هم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس.

يعنى عبادة صورية
*​


----------



## جومانة1 (3 يناير 2010)

و كيف يكون هو الله و هو نفسه يقول أنه انسان؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

هوا كان بيكلم معلمين اليهود بصوره عاديه جدا كشخص عادي


----------



## جومانة1 (3 يناير 2010)

هذا هو التناقض الذي تكلمت عنه من قبل
اريد أن أفهم هل المسيح انسان بشر أم اله؟
هل هو مخلوق أم خالق؟
اذا كان مخلوقا فمن خلقه؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

يا ستي هوا هنا كان بيتكلم بناسوته كأي احد عادي و يخاطبهم علي انه (رابي) اي معلم يهودي

و شكرا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

هل الاجابه كافيه

و اتمني التوسع في تلك النقطه شويه

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يناير 2010)

جومانة1 قال:


> و كيف يكون هو الله و هو نفسه يقول أنه انسان؟





جومانة1 قال:


> هذا هو التناقض الذي تكلمت عنه من قبل
> اريد أن أفهم هل المسيح انسان بشر أم اله؟
> هل هو مخلوق أم خالق؟
> اذا كان مخلوقا فمن خلقه؟




*المسيح هو الله المتجسد


تقولين كيف
نعطى لكى امثلة

الإشارات التليفزيونية مثلا
هى فى الجو عموما
ولكنها تتجسد فى جهاز التلفاز 

هو الله ولكنه أخذ جسدا ليفيدنا 
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

هيا اصل الايه في انجيل يوحنا قد سببت بعض اللبس للاخت و تسبب بعضه فعلا للقارئ العادي و لكن ما السياق التي وردت فيه 

يبدا الاصحاح بأن اليهود يحضرون الزانيه ليسوع كي يدينها علي انه رابي يهودي و رابي تعني معلم

و كتب خطاياهم عالارض لاحظي دي و هل يعلم الخطايا الا الله 

و قال للزانيه اذهبي فانا لا ادينك

ثم دخل في محاججه طويله مع الفريسيين انتهت بانه كشف لهم عن ذاته فارادوا رجمه

كشف لهم عن ذاته واحده واحده واحده واحده

اقري الاصحاح للاخر هحطه و اشرحه

فَقَالَتْ: «لاَ أَحَدَ يَا سَيِّدُ». فَقَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «ولاَ أَنَا أَدِينُكِ. اذْهَبِي وَلاَ تُخْطِئِي أَيْضاً». 
12 ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً قَائِلاً: «أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ». 
13 فَقَالَ لَهُ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ: «أَنْتَ تَشْهَدُ لِنَفْسِكَ. شَهَادَتُكَ لَيْسَتْ حَقّاً». 
14 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «وَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَشْهَدُ لِنَفْسِي فَشَهَادَتِي حَقٌّ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ أَتَيْتُ وَإِلَى أَيْنَ أَذْهَبُ. وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فلاَ تَعْلَمُونَ مِنْ أَيْنَ آتِي وَلاَ إِلَى أَيْنَ أَذْهَبُ. 
15 أَنْتُمْ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ تَدِينُونَ أَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ أَدِينُ أَحَداً. 
16 وَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَنَا أَدِينُ فَدَيْنُونَتِي حَقٌّ لأَنِّي لَسْتُ وَحْدِي بَلْ أَنَا وَالآبُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. 
17 وَأَيْضاً فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنَّ شَهَادَةَ رَجُلَيْنِ حَقٌّ. 
18 أَنَا هُوَ الشَّاهِدُ لِنَفْسِي وَيَشْهَدُ لِي الآبُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي». 
19 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَيْنَ هُوَ أَبُوكَ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَنِي أَنَا وَلاَ أَبِي. لَوْ عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضاً». 
20 هَذَا الْكلاَمُ قَالَهُ يَسُوعُ فِي الْخِزَانَةِ وَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ. وَلَمْ يُمْسِكْهُ أَحَدٌ لأَنَّ سَاعَتَهُ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدْ جَاءَتْ بَعْدُ. 
21 قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً: «أَنَا أَمْضِي وَسَتَطْلُبُونَنِي وَتَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطِيَّتِكُمْ. حَيْثُ أَمْضِي أَنَا لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَنْ تَأْتُوا» 
22 فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ: «أَلَعَلَّهُ يَقْتُلُ نَفْسَهُ حَتَّى يَقُولُ: حَيْثُ أَمْضِي أَنَا لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَنْ تَأْتُوا؟» 
23 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: « أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ أَمَّا أَنَا فَمِنْ فَوْقُ. أَنْتُمْ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ أَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ. 
*24 فَقُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنَّكُمْ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ». 
25 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «مَنْ أَنْتَ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مِنَ الْبَدْءِ مَا أُكَلِّمُكُمْ أَيْضاً بِهِ.* 
26 إِنَّ لِي أَشْيَاءَ كَثِيرَةً أَتَكَلَّمُ وَأَحْكُمُ بِهَا مِنْ نَحْوِكُمْ لَكِنَّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ حَقٌّ. وَأَنَا مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْهُ فَهَذَا أَقُولُهُ لِلْعَالَمِ». 
27 وَلَمْ يَفْهَمُوا أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَقُولُ لَهُمْ عَنِ الآبِ. 
28 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «مَتَى رَفَعْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ فَحِينَئِذٍ تَفْهَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ وَلَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ شَيْئاً مِنْ نَفْسِي بَلْ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَذَا كَمَا عَلَّمَنِي أَبِي. 
29 وَالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ مَعِي وَلَمْ يَتْرُكْنِي الآبُ وَحْدِي لأَنِّي فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ أَفْعَلُ مَا يُرْضِيهِ». 
30 وَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَذَا آمَنَ بِهِ كَثِيرُونَ. 
31 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِلْيَهُودِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِهِ: «إِنَّكُمْ إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِي كلاَمِي فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ تلاَمِيذِي 
32 وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُمْ». 
33 أَجَابُوهُ: «إِنَّنَا ذُرِّيَّةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَلَمْ نُسْتَعْبَدْ لأَحَدٍ قَطُّ. كَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ: إِنَّكُمْ تَصِيرُونَ أَحْرَاراً؟» 
34 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ الْخَطِيَّةَ هُوَ عَبْدٌ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ. 
35 وَالْعَبْدُ لاَ يَبْقَى فِي الْبَيْتِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ أَمَّا الاِبْنُ فَيَبْقَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 
36 فَإِنْ حَرَّرَكُمْ الاِبْنُ فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ أَحْرَاراً. 
37 أَنَا عَالِمٌ أَنَّكُمْ ذُرِّيَّةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ. لَكِنَّكُمْ تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي لأَنَّ كلاَمِي لاَ مَوْضِعَ لَهُ فِيكُمْ. 
38 أَنَا أَتَكَلَّمُ بِمَا رَأَيْتُ عِنْدَ أَبِي وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ مَا رَأَيْتُمْ عِنْدَ أَبِيكُمْ». 
39 أَجَابُوا: «أَبُونَا هُوَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ». قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كُنْتُمْ أَوْلاَدَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لَكُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ أَعْمَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ! 
40 وَلَكِنَّكُمُ الآنَ تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي وَأَنَا إِنْسَانٌ قَدْ كَلَّمَكُمْ بِالْحَقِّ الَّذِي سَمِعَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ. هَذَا لَمْ يَعْمَلْهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ. 
41 أَنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ أَعْمَالَ أَبِيكُمْ». فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «إِنَّنَا لَمْ نُولَدْ مِنْ زِناً. لَنَا أَبٌ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللَّهُ». 
42 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كَانَ اللَّهُ أَبَاكُمْ لَكُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي لأَنِّي خَرَجْتُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللَّهِ وَأَتَيْتُ. لأَنِّي لَمْ آتِ مِنْ نَفْسِي بَلْ ذَاكَ أَرْسَلَنِي. 
43 لِمَاذَا لاَ تَفْهَمُونَ كلاَمِي؟ لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَسْمَعُوا قَوْلِي. 
44 أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَبٍ هُوَ إِبْلِيسُ وَشَهَوَاتِ أَبِيكُمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا. ذَاكَ كَانَ قَتَّالاً لِلنَّاسِ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِ حَقٌّ. مَتَى تَكَلَّمَ بِالْكَذِبِ فَإِنَّمَا يَتَكَلَّمُ مِمَّا لَهُ لأَنَّهُ كَذَّابٌ وَأَبُو الْكَذَّابِ. 
45 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَلأَنِّي أَقُولُ الْحَقَّ لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِي. 
*46 مَنْ مِنْكُمْ يُبَكِّتُنِي عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ؟ فَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَقُولُ الْحَقَّ فَلِمَاذَا لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِي؟ 
*47 اَلَّذِي مِنَ اللَّهِ يَسْمَعُ كلاَمَ اللَّهِ. لِذَلِكَ أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَسْمَعُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ». 
48 فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ: «أَلَسْنَا نَقُولُ حَسَناً إِنَّكَ سَامِرِيٌّ وَبِكَ شَيْطَانٌ؟» 
49 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا لَيْسَ بِي شَيْطَانٌ لَكِنِّي أُكْرِمُ أَبِي وَأَنْتُمْ تُهِينُونَنِي. 
50 أَنَا لَسْتُ أَطْلُبُ مَجْدِي. يُوجَدُ مَنْ يَطْلُبُ وَيَدِينُ. 
*51 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي فَلَنْ يَرَى الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ». 
52 فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «الآنَ عَلِمْنَا أَنَّ بِكَ شَيْطَاناً. قَدْ مَاتَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ وَأَنْتَ تَقُولُ: «إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي فَلَنْ يَذُوقَ الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ». 
53 أَلَعَلَّكَ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ أَبِينَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ الَّذِي مَاتَ. وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ مَاتُوا. مَنْ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ؟» 
54 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ أُمَجِّدُ نَفْسِي فَلَيْسَ مَجْدِي شَيْئاً. أَبِي هُوَ الَّذِي يُمَجِّدُنِي الَّذِي تَقُولُونَ أَنْتُمْ إِنَّهُ إِلَهُكُمْ 
55 وَلَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَعْرِفُهُ. وَإِنْ قُلْتُ إِنِّي لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُهُ أَكُونُ مِثْلَكُمْ كَاذِباً لَكِنِّي أَعْرِفُهُ وَأَحْفَظُ قَوْلَهُ. 
56 أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ بِأَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي فَرَأَى وَفَرِحَ». 
57 فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَيْسَ لَكَ خَمْسُونَ سَنَةً بَعْدُ أَفَرَأَيْتَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ؟» 
58 قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ». 
59 فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَاخْتَفَى وَخَرَجَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ مُجْتَازاً فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى هَكَذَا. 
*

*و قالوا له انت كذاب قال لهم انا انسان سمعت الحق من الله لسه بقي هيكشف ذاته شويه شويه*

*و قالهم انا اعمل اعمال ابي و انتم لستم تعملون اعمال ابوكم ابراهيم*

*و قال لهم من منكم يبكتني علي خطيه*

*قالوا له انتا سامري اي اممي و فيك شيطان*

*لانك قولت الي هيحفظ كلامي مش هيدوق الموت ابدا(اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي فَلَنْ يَرَى الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ». )*

*قالوا له ابراهيم و الانبياء ماتوا مين انتا *

*قالهم(54 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ أُمَجِّدُ نَفْسِي فَلَيْسَ مَجْدِي شَيْئاً. أَبِي هُوَ الَّذِي يُمَجِّدُنِي الَّذِي تَقُولُونَ أَنْتُمْ إِنَّهُ إِلَهُكُمْ )*

* 
*قالوا له احنا اولاد ابراهيم مين ابوك راح قايل(*56 أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ بِأَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي فَرَأَى وَفَرِحَ». )*

*ابراهيم شاف يومي و فرح*

*قالوا له انت ليس عندك خمسين سنه عشان حتي تشوف ابراهيم*

*مين انتا*

*قالهم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن(58 قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ». 
59 فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَاخْتَفَى وَخَرَجَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ مُجْتَازاً فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى هَكَذَا.)*

*يعني انا قبل ما ابراهيم ما يكون علي وش الدنيا انا موجود*

*فهموا بقي ساعتها انه ادعي الالويه و دي عقوبتها في الشرع اليهودي الرجم*

*يعني تدرج و زحلقهم في الكلام *


*موضع اخر قالوا له انت مين قالهم(24 فَقُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنَّكُمْ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ». 
25 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «مَنْ أَنْتَ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مِنَ الْبَدْءِ مَا أُكَلِّمُكُمْ أَيْضاً بِهِ.* )

انتوا ميتين في خطاياكم لانكم لم تؤمنوا بي انا

تخيلي حد يقولك امني بيا

قالوا له انتا مين

قال لهم(*«أَنَا مِنَ الْبَدْءِ مَا أُكَلِّمُكُمْ أَيْضاً بِهِ.)*

*يعني انا معطي الشريعه*

*افتكر كدا ازلت اللبس انهم كانوا جايين ليه كشخص عادي و معلم توراه يحكم علي زانيه*

*و تدرج بيهم  في الكلام و عمال يقولهم امنوا بي انتا مين احنا ابونا ابراهيم*

*قالهم انا سمعت من ربنا انكم لا تعملوا اعماله*

*و قالهم ابراهيم كان مستني يومي *

*قالوا له معندكش حتي خمسين عام*

*قال لهم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم  انا كائن يعني انا موجود شوفي الفرق بين زمنه و زمن ابراهيم*

*فهموا رفعوا عليه حجاره*

*افتكر ازلت اللبس الان*

*و شكرا*


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

جومانة1 قال:


> ما رأيكم في هاته الايات؟
> يوحنا الإصحاح 40 العدد 8 ((ولكنكم الآن تطلبون ان تقتلوني وانا انسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله.
> متى 15: 9 و باطلا يعبدونني و هم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس


 
ممكن سياق الايات في النص الكامل لها ، صدقيني اذا قرأت سياق الايات بنفسك ، ما وضعتي الاسئلة قصا ولصقا من مواقع الخدع الاسلامية .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

شوف الكوبي و البيست دا بقي الاصحاح اربعين العدد تمانيه يا رب يا قدووووووووس

*(يوحنا الإصحاح 40 العدد 8 ((ولكنكم الآن تطلبون ان تقتلوني وانا انسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله.)*


*بس انا حابه اسئل سؤال اخي نيومان او مولكا*

*هل انا رديت عالشبهه صح*

*و شكرا لكم*


----------



## راجيه رحمة ربها (3 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> شوف الكوبي و البيست دا بقي الاصحاح اربعين العدد تمانيه يا رب يا قدووووووووس
> 
> *(يوحنا الإصحاح 40 العدد 8 ((ولكنكم الآن تطلبون ان تقتلوني وانا انسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله.)*
> 
> ...


 
بل في هذا الاصحاح دليل على ان المسيح بن مريم انسان وليس اله
تدبر معي
اليس هذا الانسان الذين يريدون قتله هو المسيح عيسى بن مريم 
الستم تقولون انه االاله وتجسد في صورة انسان 
اذا كيف يكون هو الاله ويقول قد كلمتكم بالحق الذي سمعته من الله 
انتم تقولون بانه اله متجسد لكي يرشد الناس للحق فكيف يقول انا انسان واكلمكم بالحق من ربكم 
هل هو خائف ؟؟؟وهل يخاف الاله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وان كان كما تقولون انه الاله تجسد من يدير امر الكون من المخلوقات الاخرى في هذا الوقت ؟؟؟؟

ماهذا التناقض !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ايضا لم يقل وانا الهكم بل قال انا انسان اكلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

انتي بتفسري علي هواكي يا عالمه زمانك

ربنا يعين

انا فسرت واحده واحده و بالتحليل و مش عاجب

سلام و نعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

راجيه رحمة ربها قال:


> بل في هذا الاصحاح دليل على ان المسيح بن مريم انسان وليس اله
> تدبر معي


 
اختي قلت لك اكتبي النص في سياقه وتعالي نفهمه معا 
في انتظار فقط ان تفتحي الكتاب المقدس وتكتبي النص في سياقه .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (3 يناير 2010)

> هل هو خائف ؟؟؟وهل يخاف الاله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



اخرجى لى من النص انه خايف .. ارجو ان تحترمى من تتحدثين معه .. ولا تفسرى على هواكى .. ولا تضيفى ما ليس موجود فى النص..



> وان كان كما تقولون انه الاله تجسد من يدير امر الكون من المخلوقات الاخرى في هذا الوقت ؟؟؟؟


هل هذا سؤال معقول .. من كان يدير امر الكون من المخلوقات عندما كان يكلم الله موسى على هيئة نار فى العليقة ؟؟؟
منتظر اجابتك ..



> ماهذا التناقض !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ايضا لم يقل وانا الهكم بل قال انا انسان اكلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله


لا تفسرى على مزاجك .. ولا تعتمدى فى تفسيرك على اية واحده .. افهمى الاية من مجمل النص .. كفاكى كوبى بست .. واقرأى بنفسك 

اقرأى مع استاذ نيومان وضعى النص فى سياقه .. ان كنت تريدين ان تعرفى خطأك.


----------



## جومانة1 (3 يناير 2010)

بما أنه هو الله لم استطاع اليهود صلبه
أي اله هذا الذي يصلب أمام أعين الناس(أمام أعين عباده)؟
لا تقولو لي انه افتدى نفسه ليخلص البشرية من خطاياهم
أي عدل هذا أن يخطىء انسان و انسان اخر يفتدي نفسه من أجله؟
هذا ان قلنا أن المسيح انسان 
أما ان سلمنا أنه هو الله أو ابن الله فكيف يصلب الله؟
عقلي كان مشوشا من قبل و الان زاد تشويشا.
لا تقولوا لي لا تقرئي من المنتديات الاسلامية الفاسدة فأنا هنا أفكر بالعقل و المنطق


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يناير 2010)

> بما أنه هو الله لم استطاع اليهود صلبه


*
من قال انهم استطاعوا ؟؟
هذا يسمى المنطق المقلوب الذى لا منطق له

المسيح ( الله ) هو الذى سمح لهم بل وهو الذى جاء اساسا لهذا 
* 


> أي اله هذا الذي يصلب أمام أعين الناس(أمام أعين عباده)؟


*الذى اراد بإرادته الكاملة ان يفديهم ليحيوا الى الأبد
فالمسيح قال

لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية 
(يو  3 :  16)*


*والمسيح له سلطان ان يضع حياته ( الجسدية ) وله ان يأخذها فكما قال

ليس احد ياخذها مني بل اضعها انا من ذاتي 
لي سلطان ان اضعها 
و 
لي سلطان ان اخذها ايضا 
هذه الوصية قبلتها من ابي
 (يو  10 :  18)*



> أي عدل هذا أن يخطىء انسان و انسان اخر يفتدي نفسه من أجله؟


*
من اين اتيتى بكلمة " انسان آخر " ؟؟
لم يفده انسان آخر بل الله المتجسد

وتعالى لنرى العد الكامل والرحمة الكاملة

العدل : ان الذى اخطأ انسان والذى مات انسان
الرحمة : الذى أخطأ يستحق الموت والذى مات هو من لا يستحق الموت !*



> أما ان سلمنا أنه هو الله أو ابن الله فكيف يصلب الله؟


*من قال ان الله قد صُلب ؟؟؟

بل الله المتجسد الذى صلب وليس الله فى جوهره* 




> عقلي كان مشوشا من قبل و الان زاد تشويشا.


*لا تشويش 
فكرى بعقلك بمفردك ولا تجعلى اى شخص يؤثر على عقلك
ولك الحرية ان تفكرى كما تريدى

*


> لا تقولوا لي لا تقرئي من المنتديات الاسلامية الفاسدة فأنا هنا أفكر بالعقل و المنطق


*بل نقول لكى لا تقرأى ولا تقرأى ايضا
ونقول ايضا فكرى بكل العقلو المنطق

لكن المشكلة ان تأتى بأفكار منهم بعيدة على المنطق

وانا قبلت التحدى
سوف سوف اقنعك بأى شئ عقليا فقط !

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يناير 2010)

جومانة1 قال:


> و كيف يكون هو الله و هو نفسه يقول أنه انسان؟



*السيد المسيح إنسان كامل لكن بلا خطية + إله كامل*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

اصلا لما قال كلمه *ولكنكم الآن تطلبون ان تقتلوني وانا انسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله*

مكنش لسه كشف لهم هوا مين كانوا هنا بيكلموه علي انه شخص عادي و هوا بيكلمهم كناس عاديين و فضل يتدرج بيهم احنا ولاد ابراهيم مين ابوك و قال لهم ابراهيم فرح و تهلل انه شاف يومي طب انتا مش عندك لسه خمسين سنه قبل *قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن ساعتها بقي تخلي عن الكلام بشر عادي زي اول المحادثه و كشف لهم عن ذاته*

*و الا ايه الي يخلي اليهود يحاولوا يرجموه بعد الجمله دي*

*مش بنفكر اهو بالمنطق و العقل*

*طب بالعقل كدا قالهم في اخر جمله في المحادثه قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن*

*رفعوا عليه حجاره ليه*


*عشان يرجموه بتهمه ادعاء الالوهيه و الرجم عقوبتها في شرع اليهود*

*لان كلمه قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كاااااااااائن خلي بالك من كائن مش كنت تفيد ادعاء الالوهيه*

*في اول المحادثه كلمهم كراجل عادي و سحبهم لحد ما عرفهم هوا مين*

*واضحه دلوقتي*

*اقري الاصحاح للاخر خالص*

*و بالتدريج *

*هتفهمي*

*انتي بتفكري بالعقل انا اهو خاطبتك بالمنطق العقلي*

*و انا بعز المنطق العقلي جدا بس الموثق بالنصوص و الادله*

*سلام و نعمه*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

هل انتي متاكده فعلا انك من عيله ملحده و بوذيه

حقيقي يعني


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> هل انتي متاكده فعلا انك من عيله ملحده و بوذيه
> 
> حقيقي يعني


 
اهاااا ، بدأ يتكون عندك الحس للتمييز الان
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ربنا يباركك كمان وكمان*


 ويبارك حياتك استاذي ، بنتعلم منك .


----------



## Strident (3 يناير 2010)

جومانة1 قال:


> بما أنه هو الله لم استطاع اليهود صلبه
> أي اله هذا الذي يصلب أمام أعين الناس(أمام أعين عباده)؟
> لا تقولو لي انه افتدى نفسه ليخلص البشرية من خطاياهم
> أي عدل هذا أن يخطىء انسان و انسان اخر يفتدي نفسه من أجله؟
> ...



متأكدة حقاً أنك تريدين أن تعاملي بالعدل؟!

عدّي أخطائك في يوم واحد...أي يوم...
عدّي حتى المرات التي فكرت فيها تفكير خاطئ...

و قولي لي كيف يمكن أن يعاملك إله قدوس ليس فيه أي خطأ و  لا يمكن أن يعيش مع الخطأ...

أرجو ملاحظة أن العدل يعني أنه لن توجد حجج مثل "تلك غلطة صغيرة"...فإن ما لن تقبليه من نبي (بالمفهوم الإسلامي) لن يقبل منك...


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

جومانة1 قال:


> يا أخي بحثي عن الحق لم يبدأ اليوم أو الأمس
> بحثي بدأ منذ سنتين و نصف
> و لا انكر انني بحثت في الاسلام
> وقرأت عنه انا لا انكر ذلك


 
ان تقرأي في الاسلام شيء ، وان تكون افكارك اسلامية شيء آخر


----------



## جومانة1 (3 يناير 2010)

اسفة على الازعاج
اذا أردتم أن أنسحب من المنتدى سوف أفعل


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

اوعي تبطلي بحث في المسيحيه لانه جايز يكون بركه ليكي

احنا مش بنطرد حد خالص الا المسئ للقوانين

غير كدا عادي جدا

سلام و نعمه


----------



## taison0000 (3 يناير 2010)

وماذا وجدتي في الاسلام أختي الفاضلة .
وهل اقتنعتي بزواجهم اي عندما تحبين شخصا ويحبك وتتزوجيه.
 وبعدة فترة من الزمن تجدين نفسك من بين 4 نساء يشاركنكِ زوجكِ وفراشكِ وبالشرع والقانون ولايحق لكِ الاعتراض والسبب كما يقولون بأن الله حلل لنهم الزواج من 4 نساء.
وكأنما الله خلق 80% نساء و20% رجال. ليتقاسموا فيما بينهم ويحققوا العدل في الأرض.
وبفعلتهم هذه لم ولن تحصل المرأه المسلمة ولو بجزأ بسيط من حقوقها فألمرأة عند الاسلام أعتبارا عن سلعة معروضة للتمتع فقط وليس كائن بشري لديه  مشاعر او احساس.
تقبلي تحياتي​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يناير 2010)

جومانة1 قال:


> اسفة على الازعاج
> اذا أردتم أن أنسحب من المنتدى سوف أفعل



*أستاذه جومانه, جئت لتسألى فى المسيحية, فوجدناك تدافعين عن الإسلام

هذا كل ما فى الأمر

فى أنتظار باقى تساؤلاتك*


----------



## جومانة1 (3 يناير 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أستاذه جومانه, جئت لتسألى فى المسيحية, فوجدناك تدافعين عن الإسلام*
> 
> *هذا كل ما فى الأمر*
> 
> *فى أنتظار باقى تساؤلاتك*


 أنا لا أدافع عن أي دين 
لكنني أظن أنه من حقي ان أقرأ في كل الديانات 
و أقارن بينها


----------



## جومانة1 (3 يناير 2010)

ما ذا يفعل من اراد الدخول في المسيحية؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يناير 2010)

جومانة1 قال:


> ما ذا يفعل من اراد الدخول في المسيحية؟




*ان تفهمى وتقتنعى بكل شئ فى المسيحية لأن المسيحة مبنية على العقل والكنيسة نفسها لا تسمح بالدخول فى المسيحية الا عندما تتأكد من انك فهمتى الإيمان ولا نحب كثرة العدد
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يناير 2010)

جومانة1 قال:


> ما ذا يفعل من اراد الدخول في المسيحية؟



*الإيمان بالرب يسوع المسيح كإله, وهذا لن يتأتى إلا بقراءة الإنجيل والصلاة من القلب ليعمل روح الله القدوس فيك*


----------



## جومانة1 (3 يناير 2010)

الفتاة المسيحية التي تعرفت عليها كلما سألتها عن شيء تقول لي لا تسألي كثيرا و الا دخلتي في الكفر
ما معنى هذا؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 يناير 2010)

لانها معندهاش حصيله علميه دي بالوراثه بس


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

جومانة1 قال:


> الفتاة المسيحية التي تعرفت عليها كلما سألتها عن شيء تقول لي لا تسألي كثيرا و الا دخلتي في الكفر
> ما معنى هذا؟


 
اسأليها هي !!!

مافيش حد هنا من المسيحيين سيقول لك لا تسألي والا دخلتي في الكفر .

نحن مسئولين عن ما نقوله نحن هنا وليس عن ( ما تقولينه ) انت على لسان الاخرين


----------



## دموع القدس (3 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> اذا اكتبي النص فقط (بدون تدليس او تحريف او تزييف ) اكتبي النص في سياقه وتعالي نفهمه معا (هذا اذا غرضك الفهم والمعرفة ) .




قلت لك سابقا لم يكن بقصدي هذا الذي تقول 
حاولت تعديله لكن لم أجد أين هو التعديل عندكم في المنتدى 

وبعد ذلك النص مفهوم ولا يحتاج لشرح


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

دموع القدس قال:


> وما كتبته سابقا ألم يكن من الكتاب المقدس


 
لا طبعا 

كان به تدليس باضافات من عندك ليست من الكتاب المقدس 

ممكن تضع النص في سياقه ، اذا اردتي الفهم ، وهذ آخر تحذير لك .
ولا تلومي الا نفسك بعدها .


----------



## جومانة1 (3 يناير 2010)

أنا لا أتوقف عن قول هاته العبارة: (يا الله ان كنت موجودا فأرني طريق الحق. أرني طريقك)
هل أنا مخطئة في هذا حسب رأيكم؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

جومانة1 قال:


> أنا لا أتوقف عن قول هاته العبارة: (يا الله ان كنت موجودا فأرني طريق الحق. أرني طريقك)
> هل أنا مخطئة في هذا حسب رأيكم؟


 
اذا لم تقولينها فانت مخطئة


----------



## جومانة1 (3 يناير 2010)

برأيك أن الله سوف يرشدني الى الطريق الصحيح؟
و هل سيغفر لي كل ما فات؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يناير 2010)

جومانة1 قال:


> برأيك أن الله سوف يرشدني الى الطريق الصحيح؟
> و هل سيغفر لي كل ما فات؟


 

(وانت لم تدعني يا يعقوب حتى تتعب من اجلي يا اسرائيل. 23 لم تحضر لي شاة محرقتك وبذبائحك لم تكرمني.لم استخدمك بتقدمة ولا اتعبتك بلبان. 24 لم تشتر لي بفضة قصبا وبشحم ذبائحك لم تروني.لكن استخدمتني بخطاياك واتعبتني بآثامك. 25 انا انا هو الماحي ذنوبك لاجل نفسي وخطاياك لا اذكرها 26 ذكّرني فنتحاكم معا.حدّث لكي تتبرر.)
(اشعياء 43: 22 - 26)

هل قرأتي قصة الابن الضال التي اخبرنا بها السيد يسوع المسيح لك يقرب لنا في اذهاننا محبة الله الآب واستعداده لقبول الخطاة والعصاة التائبين والعائدين الى احضان الله ؟؟؟


----------



## salib 2010 (3 يناير 2010)

جومانة1 قال:


> الفتاة المسيحية التي تعرفت عليها كلما سألتها عن شيء تقول لي لا تسألي كثيرا و الا دخلتي في الكفر
> ما معنى هذا؟


سلام ونعمة لكى اختى فى البشرية فانا قرات مداخلات فى الموضوع واراكى انكى من خلفية اسلامية نحن لانقارن اديان فى موضوعك انتى تبحثين عن الالة الحقيقى عمانوئيل الذى تفسيرة اللة معنا فليس هناك مقارنة بين المسيحية والاسلام فالاسلام عقيدة وليست ديانة سمائية ولا اريد ان ادخل فى موضوع اخر فان كنتى تبحثين عن الحق صلى لخالق الكون ان ينير بصيرتك ويفتح قلبك وعقلك ويحل بروح القدس داخلك لكى تعرفين الالة الحقيقى ولن يؤمن بالمسيح ربا الا بالروح القدس الذى يرشد المؤمنين هذا اولا اما من موضوعك الجانبى عن الزواج والطلاق والزنا والذى منة فليس لة مجال فى هذا الموضوع فاانصحك ان تقرأى الكتاب المقدس بفهم وشفافية وايمان لكى ينير الرب طريقك وتعرفين الخطأ من الصواب والحق من الضلال فنحن الهنا حى يحيى الاموات والمنغمسين فى الخطية والشهوات ويبكتهم على خطاياهم لكى يعرفوا الطريق المستقيم طريق الايمان والحب لالهنا الحنان الذى من اجل محبتة لنا تجسد فى الناسوت لكى يكون كفارة عن جنسنا نحن البشر الخطاة من ايام ابينا ادم فبخطية ابينا ادم حكم علينا بالموت الابدى ومن اجل محبة الرب لنا لاننا على صورتة ومثالة بذل ابنة الوحيد الجنس على عود الصليب لكى يحيينا من الموت الابدى ولكى يفك اسر الراقدين على رجاء القيامة فبالموت داس الموت ونزل الى الجحيم وربط ابليس وفك الماسورين بلاهوتة العجيب وحررنا وصرنا ابناء للرب اختى الغالية لقد دخل اناس اخرون فى هذا الموضوع لكى يشتتوا انتباه من يقرأ ويسمع ويستفيد ودخلوا فى حوارات بعيدة عن كيفية الايمان المستقيم بكلام الطلاق والزنا فنحن ديانتنا طاهرة وزواجنا مقدس والرب اوصانا بان نحب بعضنا بعض محبة خالصة وصرنا فى رباط الزوجية جسد واحد وروح واحدة ولسنا ممن ينظرون الى نساء اخرين لاننا عندنا عفة جميلة ولم يامرنا الالة الحقيقى بان ننكح مثنى وثلاث ورباع وماملكت ايماننا لان الرب خلق ادم وحيد وحواء وحيدة ولم يخلق لة نساء كثيرات لكى يتنعم بالشهوة والجنس لان الهنا قدوس يحب القداسة ولا يحب النجاسة كما فى الاديان الاخرى  اتمنى اختى ان تقراى والرب قال فتشوا الكتب لتجدوا فيها حياة الرب قادر ان ينتشلك من ظلمات قلبك ويشع بنورة العجيب فى داخلك لكى تؤمنى بالرب يسوع لانة ليس بدونة الخلاص لانة جواز السفر الى السماء والى الحياة الابدية تقبلى منى ارق سلام واغلى تحية لشخصك الغالى عند الرب لانة يفرح بخاطىء واحد يتوب اكثر من 99 لايحتاجون الى توبة​


----------



## جومانة1 (3 يناير 2010)

حسنا أستسمحكم لأنني سوف أخرج من المنتدى
شكرا على اهتمامكم
و اسفة ان كنت قد أخطأت في حقكم 
أترككم املة أن أجد طريقي
سوف أخبركم بما يستجد معي 
لأنني أظن أنه بعد سنتين من البحث و عدم الاستقرار يجب أن أختار طريقي 
لأن الخطوة التي سأخطوها سوف تغير حياتي كلها
تصبحون على خير.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

و انتي من اهله دايما

بس اقري الكتاب المقدس تاني بالتفسير الي قولناه و صلي بجد

لانه فعلا البحث بياخد وقت مش قليل و لازم تتوقفي لحد هنا و تدرسي المعلومات

و ثقي انه اشتراكك موجود علطول

بس ادرسي كمان حاجه

تأثير كل دين علي اتباعه و ثمرات الدين

 نشوفك علي خير يا جومانا

سلام و نعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 يناير 2010)

تكلمي مع الله فهو موجود ، اسأليه فهو يستجيب ، ولن يدعك في حيرة طويلة ، اذا كنت بالحق باحثة عن الحق اينما كان .

سلام المسيح .


----------



## salib 2010 (4 يناير 2010)

جومانة1 قال:


> حسنا أستسمحكم لأنني سوف أخرج من المنتدى
> شكرا على اهتمامكم
> و اسفة ان كنت قد أخطأت في حقكم
> أترككم املة أن أجد طريقي
> ...


اختى فى البشرية جومانا نحن نحبك من قلوبنا لانكى خليقة الرب القدوس والذى اوصانا بمحبة الاخرين حتى اعدائنا اصلى من اجلك ومن اجل نفسك المعزبة لكى تعرفين الحق والحق سوف يحررك وسوف يكتب اسمك فى سفر الحياة ياالهنا الحنان اتوسل اليك ان تتفقد ابنتك جومانا وترسل لها روحك القدوس لكى يشع بداخلها واطلب منك ياالهى ان تتغمدها برحمتك وتغفر لها خطاياها وتتمجد وتظهر ذاتك لها لكى تؤمن كما امن شاول الذى اضطهد ابنائك فاظهرت لة ذاتك فاصبح مبشرا وكارذا بالانجيل لكل البشر اتمنى يالهى ان تتمجد مع اختنا الحبيبة جومانا  لكى تعرفك بانك انت الالة الحقيقى المحب المتسامح غافر الذنوب والخطايا اقبلها ياسيد لكى تصير انسانة جديدة روح جديدة عقل جديد يؤمن بلاهوتك امين


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

انا كنت بضطهد المسيحيه و انا مراهقه و بحتقرها جدا بس حصلي زي بولس الرسول كدا انا كمان

سلام و نعمه


----------



## fredyyy (4 يناير 2010)

*تم نقل المشاركات الخاصة بالمرأة الى هذا الرابط*


*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=115624*


----------



## العقل نعمه (4 يناير 2010)

طيب بغض النظر عن جميع الاديان وسأكون محاديا

سأطرح اسئلة مع اجوبتها وبامكانك المقارنه بينها


لماذا المسيح لهم عدة أسفار ؟؟ اوليس بكلام الخالق واحد ؟؟ اوليس بإمكان الخالق الذي خلق الكون والبشر وحفظهم بقادر على حفظ كلامه ؟؟


بينما للمسلمين كتاب واحد لم يتغير منذ الاف السنين ؟؟

اي منهم كلام الخالق ؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

هوا كتاب واحد بعده اسفار زي ما كتابك واحد و فيه عده سور


----------



## العقل نعمه (4 يناير 2010)

وماهو المرجع الاساسي لهذه الاسفار ؟؟


----------



## العقل نعمه (4 يناير 2010)

اي الكتاب الاساسي

نحن كل اياتنا يجمعها كتاب واحد

القران الكريم


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> طيب بغض النظر عن جميع الاديان وسأكون محاديا
> 
> سأطرح اسئلة مع اجوبتها وبامكانك المقارنه بينها
> 
> ...





truthseeker5 قال:


> هوا كتاب واحد بعده اسفار زي ما كتابك واحد و فيه عده سور





العقل نعمه قال:


> وماهو المرجع الاساسي لهذه الاسفار ؟؟





العقل نعمه قال:


> اي الكتاب الاساسي
> 
> نحن كل اياتنا يجمعها كتاب واحد
> 
> القران الكريم



*
ارجو عدم التشتيت لأن الأخ " العقل نعمة " واضح انه لا يعرف ولا اسلامه ولا المسيحية فهذا يمكننا ان نعلمه لا نناقشه !*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

اوكي يا مولكا شكله مش متعلم خالص

هترك لك المايك لتتحدث هههههههه

سلام و نعمه


----------



## العقل نعمه (4 يناير 2010)

ارجو عدم التهرب 

ودلني اذا انا مشتت هل هذا ما علمه كتابك المقدس اذا واجهة انسان مشتت لا تستطيع ان ترشده ؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 يناير 2010)

ثقي محدش بيتهرب دا المنتدي دا فيه كنوووووووز من الردود بس مولكا هيتابع معاكي لان دا اختصاصه اصلا 

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> ارجو عدم التهرب
> 
> ودلني اذا انا مشتت هل هذا ما علمه كتابك المقدس اذا واجهة انسان مشتت لا تستطيع ان ترشده ؟؟



*
بصى انت اولا 
شكلا بنت صح اولا ولا غلط ؟؟*


----------



## Strident (4 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> طيب بغض النظر عن جميع الاديان وسأكون محاديا
> 
> سأطرح اسئلة مع اجوبتها وبامكانك المقارنه بينها
> 
> ...



تعترض على أسفار؟!!

لماذا أرسل إبه الإسلام بأديان كثيرة...أليس هو إله واحد؟!


----------



## fredyyy (5 يناير 2010)

العقل نعمه قال:


> اي منهم *كلام الخالق* ؟؟


 


نقطة على هامش الموضوع

*كلام الله الحقيقي *

*يُغيِّر داخل الانسان ( افكارة - ميولة - أهدافة - نظراته - فهمه لأقوال الله )*

*فالانسان بطبيعته يُحب أن يظهر بمظهر تقوى من الخارج (أمام الناس)*

*لكن من الداخل تكمن كل رغبة ردية *

*فكلام الله لا يساعد على التزيُّن من الخارج *

*لكنه يُقيد الطبيعة الفاسدة الساكنة في الانسان *

*ليثمر للبر والقداسة الإلهيه فيحيا حياة المسيح على الأرض*

*فإذا جمَّلت قبر بكل الألوان البهية وزرعت حوله ورودًا وإن وضعت حوله أسوار من ذهب*

*تبقى الحقيقة المؤلمة أن بالداخل رائحة موت وعظام ليس لها حياة تظهر مع أول ثقب نافز للداخل*

*كلام الله يُحي الداخل فتزول رائحة الموت. فتوجِد الجمال الداخلي فيتولد جمال حقيقي يُجمل الخارج أيضًا*


----------



## نورالطريق (7 يناير 2010)

جومانة1 قال:


> أنا لا أتوقف عن قول هاته العبارة: (يا الله ان كنت موجودا فأرني طريق الحق. أرني طريقك)
> هل أنا مخطئة في هذا حسب رأيكم؟


 
اتمني انك وجدتي الحق يا أخت جمانه بعد اسلامك


----------



## salib 2010 (8 يناير 2010)

جومانة1 قال:


> و الله وجدته حقا و ما أجمله من حق


مبروك عليكى اختى العزيزة ونتمنى لكى حياة افضل فلتؤمنى بما يملية عليك ضميرك لانك انت من ستحاسبين يوم الدينونة وليس اخر بالنيابة عنك هنيئا لكى بما تعتقدين وهنيئا لنا بالهنا القدوس المحب المتسامح الذى يغفر الزنوب والاثام الا وهو الرب يسوع المتجسد فى الناسوت


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 يناير 2010)

احكي لنا يا اخت جومانا ماذا وجدتي لاني مش فاهمه اوي

سلام و نعمه


----------



## مريم البتولـ (8 يناير 2010)

جومانة1 قال:


> و الله وجدته حقا و ما أجمله من حق



نعم والله ما اجمل الحق
اسأل الله رب العالمين  ان يجعلنا من اهل الحق وان لا يبعدنا عن طريق الحق ابدا


----------



## fredyyy (8 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> نعم والله ما اجمل الحق
> اسأل الله رب العالمين ان يجعلنا من اهل الحق وان لا يبعدنا عن طريق الحق ابدا


 


*ممكن إذا كان لديك حق. أخبرينا *

*لكن في المكان المخصص لذلك*

*لنتحاور ....... إليكِ الرابط  *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=39


*بشرط ممنوع الهروب وكوني محددة في موضوعك *


----------

